# MO Owner's Club members



## mjcampb

Thought it would be interesting to see how many MO owners we've got on this board. Add your name if you feel like it. Every time I put the watch on I feel great. It's painfully classy--hats off to Stowa on a great timepiece. b-)

1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals


----------



## langtoftlad

I'm still reeling from Hary's superb shots of his FO LE but I'll play...

2) MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi.


----------



## jcoat007

1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished


----------



## Hary

1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed


----------



## reach

1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed 
5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic


----------



## Ptern

1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed 
5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic 
6) Ptern- MO LE #18


----------



## Andrzej

Ptern said:


> 1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
> 2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
> 3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
> 4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
> 5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
> 6) Ptern- MO LE #18
> 7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished


Here I am


----------



## Paulo

1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
6) Ptern- MO LE #18
7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap


----------



## mmaddux

Paulo said:


> 1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
> 2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
> 3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
> 4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
> 5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
> 6) Ptern- MO LE #18
> 7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
> 8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
> 9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582


Mike Maddux


----------



## kwierichs

1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
6) Ptern- MO LE #18
7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582
10) kwierichs - MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005


----------



## MID

kwierichs said:


> 1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
> 2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
> 3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
> 4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
> 5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
> 6) Ptern- MO LE #18
> 7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
> 8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
> 9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582
> 10) kwierichs - MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005


11) MID -- MO Arabic -Polished # 368


----------



## minos36

1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
6) Ptern- MO LE #18
7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582
10) kwierichs - MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
11) MID -- MO Arabic -Polished # 368
12) minos36 - MO Arabic - Polished #775


----------



## Engi

1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
6) Ptern- MO LE #18
7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582
10) kwierichs - MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
11) MID -- MO Arabic -Polished # 368
12) minos36 - MO Arabic - Polished #775 
13) Engi- MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap


----------



## Sandy

1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
6) Ptern- MO LE #18
7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582
10) kwierichs - MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
11) MID -- MO Arabic -Polished # 368
12) minos36 - MO Arabic - Polished #775 
13) Engi- MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
14) Sandy - MO - Polished #109


----------



## [email protected]

1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
6) Ptern- MO LE #18
7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582
10) kwierichs - MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
11) MID -- MO Arabic -Polished # 368
12) minos36 - MO Arabic - Polished #775 
13) Engi- MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
14) Sandy - MO - Polished #109
15) Paul - MO - Polished #666


----------



## kris

1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
6) Ptern- MO LE #18
7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582
10) kwierichs - MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
11) MID -- MO Arabic -Polished # 368
12) minos36 - MO Arabic - Polished #775 
13) Engi- MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
14) Sandy - MO - Polished #109
15) Paul - MO - Polished #666
16) Kris - MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap


----------



## Biggie_Robs

1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
6) Ptern- MO LE #18
7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582
10) kwierichs - MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
11) MID -- MO Arabic -Polished # 368
12) minos36 - MO Arabic - Polished #775 
13) Engi- MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
14) Sandy - MO - Polished #109
15) Paul - MO - Polished #666
16) Kris - MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
17) Biggie_Robs - MO LE #21


----------



## bleddrewsoe

Polished, Arabic for me


----------



## brainless

1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
6) Ptern- MO LE #18
7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582
10) kwierichs - MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
11) MID -- MO Arabic -Polished # 368
12) minos36 - MO Arabic - Polished #775 
13) Engi- MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
14) Sandy - MO - Polished #109
15) Paul - MO - Polished #666
16) Kris - MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
17) Biggie_Robs - MO LE #21
18) bleddrewsoe - MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
19) brainless - MO LE #00 plus MO serial - polished - roman numerals


----------



## acdelco

1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
6) Ptern- MO LE #18
7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582
10) kwierichs - MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
11) MID -- MO Arabic -Polished # 368
12) minos36 - MO Arabic - Polished #775 
13) Engi- MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
14) Sandy - MO - Polished #109
15) Paul - MO - Polished #666
16) Kris - MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
17) Biggie_Robs - MO LE #21
18) bleddrewsoe - MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
19) brainless - MO LE #00 plus MO serial - polished - roman numerals 
20) acdelco-MO-ROMANS-brushed


----------



## brainless

Some pics a friend made of my MO LE:




























Volker


----------



## thomas7610

1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
6) Ptern- MO LE #18
7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582
10) kwierichs - MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
11) MID -- MO Arabic -Polished # 368
12) minos36 - MO Arabic - Polished #775 
13) Engi- MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
14) Sandy - MO - Polished #109
15) Paul - MO - Polished #666
16) Kris - MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
17) Biggie_Robs - MO LE #21
18) bleddrewsoe - MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
19) brainless - MO LE #00 plus MO serial - polished - roman numerals 
20) acdelco-MO-ROMANS-brushed
21) Thomas7610- MO - Arabic - brushed #796


----------



## NEG

1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
6) Ptern- MO LE #18
7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582
10) kwierichs - MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
11) MID -- MO Arabic -Polished # 368
12) minos36 - MO Arabic - Polished #775 
13) Engi- MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
14) Sandy - MO - Polished #109
15) Paul - MO - Polished #666
16) Kris - MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
17) Biggie_Robs - MO LE #21
18) bleddrewsoe - MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
19) brainless - MO LE #00 plus MO serial - polished - roman numerals 
20) acdelco-MO-ROMANS-brushed
21) Thomas7610- MO - Arabic - brushed #796 
22) NEG - MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant


----------



## RugerWS

1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
6) Ptern- MO LE #18
7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582
10) kwierichs - MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
11) MID -- MO Arabic -Polished # 368
12) minos36 - MO Arabic - Polished #775 
13) Engi- MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
14) Sandy - MO - Polished #109
15) Paul - MO - Polished #666
16) Kris - MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
17) Biggie_Robs - MO LE #21
18) bleddrewsoe - MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
19) brainless - MO LE #00 plus MO serial - polished - roman numerals 
20) acdelco-MO-ROMANS-brushed
21) Thomas7610- MO - Arabic - brushed #796 
22) NEG - MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant
23) RugerWS : MO Roman : Polished : 710


----------



## LOOKING4NEWWATCH

Arabic polished # 555 on stiched Di-Moddell blue gator


----------



## Barrelfish

1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
6) Ptern- MO LE #18
7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582
10) kwierichs - MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
11) MID -- MO Arabic -Polished # 368
12) minos36 - MO Arabic - Polished #775 
13) Engi- MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
14) Sandy - MO - Polished #109
15) Paul - MO - Polished #666
16) Kris - MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
17) Biggie_Robs - MO LE #21
18) bleddrewsoe - MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
19) brainless - MO LE #00 plus MO serial - polished - roman numerals 
20) acdelco-MO-ROMANS-brushed
21) Thomas7610- MO - Arabic - brushed #796 
22) NEG - MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant
23) RugerWS : MO Roman : Polished : 710
24) Barrelfish: MO Arabic - polished #659 and MO LE #16


----------



## Biggie_Robs

brainless said:


> Some pics a friend made of my MO LE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volker


That's interesting seeing a MO LE without the number under the subdial. IIRC you got #00, i.e., the prototype?

What does it say on the back in place of ##/80?


----------



## brainless

Hi Rob,

it says: " NO 00 ".

Next weekend I try to make a pic of the caseback,


Volker


----------



## Biggie_Robs

Cool! I look forward to seeing some pics. :-!


----------



## tboooe

I just joined the club though the strap that came with it is way too big! I am going to order some new straps. Having to look at this lovely watch but not being able to wear it is going to kill me.

1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
6) Ptern- MO LE #18
7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582
10) kwierichs - MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
11) MID -- MO Arabic -Polished # 368
12) minos36 - MO Arabic - Polished #775 
13) Engi- MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
14) Sandy - MO - Polished #109
15) Paul - MO - Polished #666
16) Kris - MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
17) Biggie_Robs - MO LE #21
18) bleddrewsoe - MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
19) brainless - MO LE #00 plus MO serial - polished - roman numerals 
20) acdelco-MO-ROMANS-brushed
21) Thomas7610- MO - Arabic - brushed #796 
22) NEG - MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant
23) RugerWS : MO Roman : Polished : 710
24) Barrelfish: MO Arabic - polished #659 and MO LE #16
25) tboooe - MO Arabic - polished


----------



## brainless

@Biggie_Robs:

Hi Rob,

here are the pics:
http://niffko.com/g2data/gallery2/v/brainless/K800_2008_1017BMW507Herbst0030.JPG.html

http://niffko.com/g2data/gallery2/v/brainless/K800_2008_1017BMW507Herbst0029.JPG.html

Regards,

Volker


----------



## Biggie_Robs

brainless said:


> @Biggie_Robs:
> 
> Hi Rob,
> 
> here are the pics:
> http://niffko.com/g2data/gallery2/v/brainless/K800_2008_1017BMW507Herbst0030.JPG.html
> 
> http://niffko.com/g2data/gallery2/v/brainless/K800_2008_1017BMW507Herbst0029.JPG.html
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Volker


Well look at that! Double-zero like The Chief, Robert Parish!

Thanks for the pics, that's a cool watch. :-!


----------



## redbike

Redbike, aka John: MO #618, polished, Arabic.


----------



## Steve260

26) Steve260 - MO Arabic, polished, black strap; MO Roman, polished, brown strap


----------



## Hary

Updated the list

1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
6) Ptern- MO LE #18
7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582
10) kwierichs - MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
11) MID -- MO Arabic -Polished # 368
12) minos36 - MO Arabic - Polished #775 
13) Engi- MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
14) Sandy - MO - Polished #109
15) Paul - MO - Polished #666
16) Kris - MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
17) Biggie_Robs - MO LE #21
18) bleddrewsoe - MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
19) brainless - MO LE #00 plus MO serial - polished - roman numerals 
20) acdelco-MO-ROMANS-brushed
21) Thomas7610- MO - Arabic - brushed #796 
22) NEG - MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant
23) RugerWS : MO Roman : Polished : 710
24) Barrelfish: MO Arabic - polished #659 and MO LE #16
25) tboooe - MO Arabic - polished
26) Redbike - MO Arabic #618 -polished
27) Steve260 -MO Arabic + MO Roman, polished

And new picture from MO LE #68


----------



## redbike

618, not 668. Cheers!


----------



## Hary

redbike said:


> 618, not 668. Cheers!


edited, thanks :-!


----------



## NOLA1

1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
6) Ptern- MO LE #18
7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582
10) kwierichs - MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
11) MID -- MO Arabic -Polished # 368
12) minos36 - MO Arabic - Polished #775 
13) Engi- MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
14) Sandy - MO - Polished #109
15) Paul - MO - Polished #666
16) Kris - MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
17) Biggie_Robs - MO LE #21
18) bleddrewsoe - MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
19) brainless - MO LE #00 plus MO serial - polished - roman numerals 
20) acdelco-MO-ROMANS-brushed
21) Thomas7610- MO - Arabic - brushed #796 
22) NEG - MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant
23) RugerWS : MO Roman : Polished : 710
24) Barrelfish: MO Arabic - polished #659 and MO LE #16
25) tboooe - MO Arabic - polished
26) Redbike - MO Arabic #618 -polished
27) Steve260 -MO Arabic + MO Roman, polished
28) nola1 - MO Arabic - Brushed


----------



## doughboyr6

I'm a proud and new owner of a used MO, got it for a good deal off a member here. This is my first watch in 4 years and first watch ever over $300....it took a lot out of me to drop that kind of money...but i'm glad i did.


1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
6) Ptern- MO LE #18
7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582
10) kwierichs - MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
11) MID -- MO Arabic -Polished # 368
12) minos36 - MO Arabic - Polished #775 
13) Engi- MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
14) Sandy - MO - Polished #109
15) Paul - MO - Polished #666
16) Kris - MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
17) Biggie_Robs - MO LE #21
18) bleddrewsoe - MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
19) brainless - MO LE #00 plus MO serial - polished - roman numerals 
20) acdelco-MO-ROMANS-brushed
21) Thomas7610- MO - Arabic - brushed #796 
22) NEG - MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant
23) RugerWS : MO Roman : Polished : 710
24) Barrelfish: MO Arabic - polished #659 and MO LE #16
25) tboooe - MO Arabic - polished
26) Redbike - MO Arabic #618 -polished
27) Steve260 -MO Arabic + MO Roman, polished
28) nola1 - MO Arabic - Brushed 
29) doughboyr6 - MO Arabic - Polished.


----------



## brainless

Congrats to you..................and you won't regret spending the money;-),


Volker


----------



## saderules

1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
6) Ptern- MO LE #18
7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582
10) kwierichs - MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
11) MID -- MO Arabic -Polished # 368
12) minos36 - MO Arabic - Polished #775 
13) Engi- MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
14) Sandy - MO - Polished #109
15) Paul - MO - Polished #666
16) Kris - MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
17) Biggie_Robs - MO LE #21
18) bleddrewsoe - MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
19) brainless - MO LE #00 plus MO serial - polished - roman numerals 
20) acdelco-MO-ROMANS-brushed
21) Thomas7610- MO - Arabic - brushed #796 
22) NEG - MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant
23) RugerWS : MO Roman : Polished : 710
24) Barrelfish: MO Arabic - polished #659 and MO LE #16
25) tboooe - MO Arabic - polished
26) Redbike - MO Arabic #618 -polished
27) Steve260 -MO Arabic + MO Roman, polished
28) nola1 - MO Arabic - Brushed 
29) doughboyr6 - MO Arabic - Polished.
30) saderules - MO Arabic, brushed finish on brown leather and deployant clasp, both by Stowa, #811


----------



## brainless

1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
6) Ptern- MO LE #18
7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582
10) kwierichs - MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
11) MID -- MO Arabic -Polished # 368
12) minos36 - MO Arabic - Polished #775 
13) Engi- MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
14) Sandy - MO - Polished #109
15) Paul - MO - Polished #666
16) Kris - MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
17) Biggie_Robs - MO LE #21
18) bleddrewsoe - MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
19) brainless - MO LE #00 plus MO serial # 119 - polished - roman numerals 
20) acdelco-MO-ROMANS-brushed
21) Thomas7610- MO - Arabic - brushed #796 
22) NEG - MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant
23) RugerWS : MO Roman : Polished : 710
24) Barrelfish: MO Arabic - polished #659 and MO LE #16
25) tboooe - MO Arabic - polished
26) Redbike - MO Arabic #618 -polished
27) Steve260 -MO Arabic + MO Roman, polished
28) nola1 - MO Arabic - Brushed 
29) doughboyr6 - MO Arabic - Polished.
30) saderules - MO Arabic, brushed finish on brown leather and deployant clasp, both by Stowa, #811


----------



## TIMEangel

) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
6) Ptern- MO LE #18
7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582
10) kwierichs - MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
11) MID -- MO Arabic -Polished # 368
12) minos36 - MO Arabic - Polished #775 
13) Engi- MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
14) Sandy - MO - Polished #109
15) Paul - MO - Polished #666
16) Kris - MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
17) Biggie_Robs - MO LE #21
18) bleddrewsoe - MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
19) brainless - MO LE #00 plus MO serial # 119 - polished - roman numerals 
20) acdelco-MO-ROMANS-brushed
21) Thomas7610- MO - Arabic - brushed #796 
22) NEG - MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant
23) RugerWS : MO Roman : Polished : 710
24) Barrelfish: MO Arabic - polished #659 and MO LE #16
25) tboooe - MO Arabic - polished
26) Redbike - MO Arabic #618 -polished
27) Steve260 -MO Arabic + MO Roman, polished
28) nola1 - MO Arabic - Brushed 
29) doughboyr6 - MO Arabic - Polished.
30) saderules - MO Arabic, brushed finish on brown leather and deployant clasp, both by Stowa, #811 
31) TIMEangel-MO Arabic-Polished


----------



## Iko

TIMEangel said:


> ) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
> 2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
> 3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
> 4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
> 5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
> 6) Ptern- MO LE #18
> 7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
> 8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
> 9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582
> 10) kwierichs - MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
> 11) MID -- MO Arabic -Polished # 368
> 12) minos36 - MO Arabic - Polished #775
> 13) Engi- MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
> 14) Sandy - MO - Polished #109
> 15) Paul - MO - Polished #666
> 16) Kris - MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap
> 17) Biggie_Robs - MO LE #21
> 18) bleddrewsoe - MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
> 19) brainless - MO LE #00 plus MO serial # 119 - polished - roman numerals
> 20) acdelco-MO-ROMANS-brushed
> 21) Thomas7610- MO - Arabic - brushed #796
> 22) NEG - MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant
> 23) RugerWS : MO Roman : Polished : 710
> 24) Barrelfish: MO Arabic - polished #659 and MO LE #16
> 25) tboooe - MO Arabic - polished
> 26) Redbike - MO Arabic #618 -polished
> 27) Steve260 -MO Arabic + MO Roman, polished
> 28) nola1 - MO Arabic - Brushed
> 29) doughboyr6 - MO Arabic - Polished.
> 30) saderules - MO Arabic, brushed finish on brown leather and deployant clasp, both by Stowa, #811
> 31) TIMEangel-MO Arabic-Polished


32) Iko - MO Arabic - brushed #469

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=85547


----------



## rh12

) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
6) Ptern- MO LE #18
7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582
10) kwierichs - MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
11) MID -- MO Arabic -Polished # 368
12) minos36 - MO Arabic - Polished #775 
13) Engi- MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
14) Sandy - MO - Polished #109
15) Paul - MO - Polished #666
16) Kris - MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
17) Biggie_Robs - MO LE #21
18) bleddrewsoe - MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
19) brainless - MO LE #00 plus MO serial # 119 - polished - roman numerals 
20) acdelco-MO-ROMANS-brushed
21) Thomas7610- MO - Arabic - brushed #796 
22) NEG - MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant
23) RugerWS : MO Roman : Polished : 710
24) Barrelfish: MO Arabic - polished #659 and MO LE #16
25) tboooe - MO Arabic - polished
26) Redbike - MO Arabic #618 -polished
27) Steve260 -MO Arabic + MO Roman, polished
28) nola1 - MO Arabic - Brushed 
29) doughboyr6 - MO Arabic - Polished.
30) saderules - MO Arabic, brushed finish on brown leather and deployant clasp, both by Stowa, #811 
31) TIMEangel-MO Arabic-Polishe
32) Iko - MO Arabic - brushed #469
33) rh12 - MO Arabic - brushed #804


----------



## ghostnote5

1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
6) Ptern- MO LE #18
7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582
10) kwierichs - MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
11) MID -- MO Arabic -Polished # 368
12) minos36 - MO Arabic - Polished #775 
13) Engi- MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
14) Sandy - MO - Polished #109
15) Paul - MO - Polished #666
16) Kris - MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
17) Biggie_Robs - MO LE #21
18) bleddrewsoe - MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
19) brainless - MO LE #00 plus MO serial # 119 - polished - roman numerals 
20) acdelco-MO-ROMANS-brushed
21) Thomas7610- MO - Arabic - brushed #796 
22) NEG - MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant
23) RugerWS : MO Roman : Polished : 710
24) Barrelfish: MO Arabic - polished #659 and MO LE #16
25) tboooe - MO Arabic - polished
26) Redbike - MO Arabic #618 -polished
27) Steve260 -MO Arabic + MO Roman, polished
28) nola1 - MO Arabic - Brushed 
29) doughboyr6 - MO Arabic - Polished.
30) saderules - MO Arabic, brushed finish on brown leather and deployant clasp, both by Stowa, #811 
31) TIMEangel-MO Arabic-Polishe
32) Iko - MO Arabic - brushed #469
33) rh12 - MO Arabic - brushed #804[/quote
34)ghostnote5 MO LE #55


----------



## Naturally

1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
6) Ptern- MO LE #18
7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582
10) kwierichs - MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
11) MID -- MO Arabic -Polished # 368
12) minos36 - MO Arabic - Polished #775 
13) Engi- MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
14) Sandy - MO - Polished #109
15) Paul - MO - Polished #666
16) Kris - MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
17) Biggie_Robs - MO LE #21
18) bleddrewsoe - MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
19) brainless - MO LE #00 plus MO serial # 119 - polished - roman numerals 
20) acdelco-MO-ROMANS-brushed
21) Thomas7610- MO - Arabic - brushed #796 
22) NEG - MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant
23) RugerWS : MO Roman : Polished : 710
24) Barrelfish: MO Arabic - polished #659 and MO LE #16
25) tboooe - MO Arabic - polished
26) Redbike - MO Arabic #618 -polished
27) Steve260 -MO Arabic + MO Roman, polished
28) nola1 - MO Arabic - Brushed 
29) doughboyr6 - MO Arabic - Polished.
30) saderules - MO Arabic, brushed finish on brown leather and deployant clasp, both by Stowa, #811 
31) TIMEangel-MO Arabic-Polishe
32) Iko - MO Arabic - brushed #469
33) rh12 - MO Arabic - brushed #804[/quote
34)ghostnote5 MO LE #55
35) Naturally - MO brushed on milanaise strap


----------



## LOOKING4NEWWATCH

Forgot you can a me too 

36) Donald - MO polished arabic on blue gator #555 see above for pics =)


----------



## bluther2

Naturally said:


> 1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
> 2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
> 3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
> 4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
> 5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
> 6) Ptern- MO LE #18
> 7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
> 8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
> 9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582
> 10) kwierichs - MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
> 11) MID -- MO Arabic -Polished # 368
> 12) minos36 - MO Arabic - Polished #775
> 13) Engi- MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
> 14) Sandy - MO - Polished #109
> 15) Paul - MO - Polished #666
> 16) Kris - MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap
> 17) Biggie_Robs - MO LE #21
> 18) bleddrewsoe - MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
> 19) brainless - MO LE #00 plus MO serial # 119 - polished - roman numerals
> 20) acdelco-MO-ROMANS-brushed
> 21) Thomas7610- MO - Arabic - brushed #796
> 22) NEG - MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant
> 23) RugerWS : MO Roman : Polished : 710
> 24) Barrelfish: MO Arabic - polished #659 and MO LE #16
> 25) tboooe - MO Arabic - polished
> 26) Redbike - MO Arabic #618 -polished
> 27) Steve260 -MO Arabic + MO Roman, polished
> 28) nola1 - MO Arabic - Brushed
> 29) doughboyr6 - MO Arabic - Polished.
> 30) saderules - MO Arabic, brushed finish on brown leather and deployant clasp, both by Stowa, #811
> 31) TIMEangel-MO Arabic-Polishe
> 32) Iko - MO Arabic - brushed #469
> 33) rh12 - MO Arabic - brushed #804[/quote
> 34)ghostnote5 MO LE #55
> 35) Naturally - MO brushed on milanaise strap


36) bluther2 MOLE #5


----------



## cstef

I was supposed to become a member of this select club by today when I was announced that the shipment is postponed by 2-3 weeks as the unitas are not in yet!!!! But it can't be too long now and by the 17th it must be here so I hope the thread will not be closed by then :roll:
Nice Sunday to y'all
Chris


----------



## grinhu

_1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
6) Ptern- MO LE #18
7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582
10) kwierichs - MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
11) MID -- MO Arabic -Polished # 368
12) minos36 - MO Arabic - Polished #775 
13) Engi- MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
14) Sandy - MO - Polished #109
15) Paul - MO - Polished #666
16) Kris - MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
17) Biggie_Robs - MO LE #21
18) bleddrewsoe - MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
19) brainless - MO LE #00 plus MO serial # 119 - polished - roman numerals 
20) acdelco-MO-ROMANS-brushed
21) Thomas7610- MO - Arabic - brushed #796 
22) NEG - MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant
23) RugerWS : MO Roman : Polished : 710
24) Barrelfish: MO Arabic - polished #659 and MO LE #16
25) tboooe - MO Arabic - polished
26) Redbike - MO Arabic #618 -polished
27) Steve260 -MO Arabic + MO Roman, polished
28) nola1 - MO Arabic - Brushed 
29) doughboyr6 - MO Arabic - Polished.
30) saderules - MO Arabic, brushed finish on brown leather and deployant clasp, both by Stowa, #811 
31) TIMEangel-MO Arabic-Polishe
32) Iko - MO Arabic - brushed #469
33) rh12 - MO Arabic - brushed #804[/quote
34)ghostnote5 MO LE #55
35) Naturally - MO brushed on milanaise strap _
_36) bluther2 MOLE #5
37) Grinhu MO - polished #341
here with an older marine,








_


----------



## Dre

_1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
6) Ptern- MO LE #18
7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582
10) kwierichs - MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
11) MID -- MO Arabic -Polished # 368
12) minos36 - MO Arabic - Polished #775 
13) Engi- MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
14) Sandy - MO - Polished #109
15) Paul - MO - Polished #666
16) Kris - MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
17) Biggie_Robs - MO LE #21
18) bleddrewsoe - MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
19) brainless - MO LE #00 plus MO serial # 119 - polished - roman numerals 
20) acdelco-MO-ROMANS-brushed
21) Thomas7610- MO - Arabic - brushed #796 
22) NEG - MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant
23) RugerWS : MO Roman : Polished : 710
24) Barrelfish: MO Arabic - polished #659 and MO LE #16
25) tboooe - MO Arabic - polished
26) Redbike - MO Arabic #618 -polished
27) Steve260 -MO Arabic + MO Roman, polished
28) nola1 - MO Arabic - Brushed 
29) doughboyr6 - MO Arabic - Polished.
30) saderules - MO Arabic, brushed finish on brown leather and deployant clasp, both by Stowa, #811 
31) TIMEangel-MO Arabic-Polishe
32) Iko - MO Arabic - brushed #469
33) rh12 - MO Arabic - brushed #804[/quote
34)ghostnote5 MO LE #55
35) Naturally - MO brushed on milanaise strap _
_36) bluther2 MOLE #5
37) Grinhu MO - polished #341
38) Dre - MO Roman Polished #700

_


----------



## fred0666

_1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
6) Ptern- MO LE #18
7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582
10) kwierichs - MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
11) MID -- MO Arabic -Polished # 368
12) minos36 - MO Arabic - Polished #775 
13) Engi- MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
14) Sandy - MO - Polished #109
15) Paul - MO - Polished #666
16) Kris - MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
17) Biggie_Robs - MO LE #21
18) bleddrewsoe - MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
19) brainless - MO LE #00 plus MO serial # 119 - polished - roman numerals 
20) acdelco-MO-ROMANS-brushed
21) Thomas7610- MO - Arabic - brushed #796 
22) NEG - MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant
23) RugerWS : MO Roman : Polished : 710
24) Barrelfish: MO Arabic - polished #659 and MO LE #16
25) tboooe - MO Arabic - polished
26) Redbike - MO Arabic #618 -polished
27) Steve260 -MO Arabic + MO Roman, polished
28) nola1 - MO Arabic - Brushed 
29) doughboyr6 - MO Arabic - Polished.
30) saderules - MO Arabic, brushed finish on brown leather and deployant clasp, both by Stowa, #811 
31) TIMEangel-MO Arabic-Polishe
32) Iko - MO Arabic - brushed #469
33) rh12 - MO Arabic - brushed #804[/quote
34)ghostnote5 MO LE #55
35) Naturally - MO brushed on milanaise strap _
_36) bluther2 MOLE #5_
_37) Grinhu MO - polished #341_
_38) Dre - MO Roman Polished #700_
39) Fred0666 - MO Roman Polished


----------



## cstef

Anyone else here who must have had their MO arabic delivered by end of October and are awaiting stock for Unitas?!?!?! my patience is really playing chess with my brain these days....:think:
Chris


----------



## SiebSp

Sieb - MO polished, Arabic numerals, #027. Most of the time on a blue Stowa shark band, but I also have the original brown Stowa band and a light brown one.


----------



## ivanlt

fred0666 said:


> _1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
> 2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
> 3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
> 4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
> 5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
> 6) Ptern- MO LE #18
> 7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
> 8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
> 9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582
> 10) kwierichs - MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
> 11) MID -- MO Arabic -Polished # 368
> 12) minos36 - MO Arabic - Polished #775
> 13) Engi- MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
> 14) Sandy - MO - Polished #109
> 15) Paul - MO - Polished #666
> 16) Kris - MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap
> 17) Biggie_Robs - MO LE #21
> 18) bleddrewsoe - MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
> 19) brainless - MO LE #00 plus MO serial # 119 - polished - roman numerals
> 20) acdelco-MO-ROMANS-brushed
> 21) Thomas7610- MO - Arabic - brushed #796
> 22) NEG - MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant
> 23) RugerWS : MO Roman : Polished : 710
> 24) Barrelfish: MO Arabic - polished #659 and MO LE #16
> 25) tboooe - MO Arabic - polished
> 26) Redbike - MO Arabic #618 -polished
> 27) Steve260 -MO Arabic + MO Roman, polished
> 28) nola1 - MO Arabic - Brushed
> 29) doughboyr6 - MO Arabic - Polished.
> 30) saderules - MO Arabic, brushed finish on brown leather and deployant clasp, both by Stowa, #811
> 31) TIMEangel-MO Arabic-Polishe
> 32) Iko - MO Arabic - brushed #469
> 33) rh12 - MO Arabic - brushed #804[/quote
> 34)ghostnote5 MO LE #55
> 35) Naturally - MO brushed on milanaise strap _
> _36) bluther2 MOLE #5_
> _37) Grinhu MO - polished #341_
> _38) Dre - MO Roman Polished #700_
> _39) Fred0666 - MO Roman Polished_
> _40) ivanlt - MO Arabic Polished_


Just added myself to the list, I'm the 40th ;-)


----------



## cstef

Originally Posted by *fred0666*  
_1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
6) Ptern- MO LE #18
7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582
10) kwierichs - MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
11) MID -- MO Arabic -Polished # 368
12) minos36 - MO Arabic - Polished #775 
13) Engi- MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
14) Sandy - MO - Polished #109
15) Paul - MO - Polished #666
16) Kris - MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
17) Biggie_Robs - MO LE #21
18) bleddrewsoe - MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
19) brainless - MO LE #00 plus MO serial # 119 - polished - roman numerals 
20) acdelco-MO-ROMANS-brushed
21) Thomas7610- MO - Arabic - brushed #796 
22) NEG - MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant
23) RugerWS : MO Roman : Polished : 710
24) Barrelfish: MO Arabic - polished #659 and MO LE #16
25) tboooe - MO Arabic - polished
26) Redbike - MO Arabic #618 -polished
27) Steve260 -MO Arabic + MO Roman, polished
28) nola1 - MO Arabic - Brushed 
29) doughboyr6 - MO Arabic - Polished.
30) saderules - MO Arabic, brushed finish on brown leather and deployant clasp, both by Stowa, #811 
31) TIMEangel-MO Arabic-Polishe
32) Iko - MO Arabic - brushed #469
33) rh12 - MO Arabic - brushed #804[/quote
34)ghostnote5 MO LE #55
35) Naturally - MO brushed on milanaise strap 
36) bluther2 MOLE #5
37) Grinhu MO - polished #341
38) Dre - MO Roman Polished #700
39) Fred0666 - MO Roman Polished
40) ivanlt - MO Arabic Polished
41) cstef - MO Arabic brushed #948

Am absolutely blown away,
Chris
_


----------



## Monoblock

Paulo said:


> 1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
> 2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
> 3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
> 4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
> 5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
> 6) Ptern- MO LE #18
> 7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
> 8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap


Great pic! (and watch :-!)

After seeing this pic, I just might have to purchasing an AO serial on hold and get the MO first.

Gorgeous, just gorgeous!

by the way... does it hack?


----------



## nr 071

cstef said:


> Originally Posted by *fred0666*
> _1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
> 2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
> 3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
> 4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
> 5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
> 6) Ptern- MO LE #18
> 7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
> 8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
> 9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582
> 10) kwierichs - MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
> 11) MID -- MO Arabic -Polished # 368
> 12) minos36 - MO Arabic - Polished #775
> 13) Engi- MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
> 14) Sandy - MO - Polished #109
> 15) Paul - MO - Polished #666
> 16) Kris - MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap
> 17) Biggie_Robs - MO LE #21
> 18) bleddrewsoe - MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
> 19) brainless - MO LE #00 plus MO serial # 119 - polished - roman numerals
> 20) acdelco-MO-ROMANS-brushed
> 21) Thomas7610- MO - Arabic - brushed #796
> 22) NEG - MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant
> 23) RugerWS : MO Roman : Polished : 710
> 24) Barrelfish: MO Arabic - polished #659 and MO LE #16
> 25) tboooe - MO Arabic - polished
> 26) Redbike - MO Arabic #618 -polished
> 27) Steve260 -MO Arabic + MO Roman, polished
> 28) nola1 - MO Arabic - Brushed
> 29) doughboyr6 - MO Arabic - Polished.
> 30) saderules - MO Arabic, brushed finish on brown leather and deployant clasp, both by Stowa, #811
> 31) TIMEangel-MO Arabic-Polishe
> 32) Iko - MO Arabic - brushed #469
> 33) rh12 - MO Arabic - brushed #804[/quote
> 34)ghostnote5 MO LE #55
> 35) Naturally - MO brushed on milanaise strap
> 36) bluther2 MOLE #5
> 37) Grinhu MO - polished #341
> 38) Dre - MO Roman Polished #700
> 39) Fred0666 - MO Roman Polished
> 40) ivanlt - MO Arabic Polished
> 41) cstef - MO Arabic brushed #948
> 42) nr 071 - MO Arabic, polished_
> 
> Kind regards, W


----------



## GHK

_1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
6) Ptern- MO LE #18
7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582
10) kwierichs - MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
11) MID -- MO Arabic -Polished # 368
12) minos36 - MO Arabic - Polished #775 
13) Engi- MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
14) Sandy - MO - Polished #109
15) Paul - MO - Polished #666
16) Kris - MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
17) Biggie_Robs - MO LE #21
18) bleddrewsoe - MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
19) brainless - MO LE #00 plus MO serial # 119 - polished - roman numerals 
20) acdelco-MO-ROMANS-brushed
21) Thomas7610- MO - Arabic - brushed #796 
22) NEG - MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant
23) RugerWS : MO Roman : Polished : 710
24) Barrelfish: MO Arabic - polished #659 and MO LE #16
25) tboooe - MO Arabic - polished
26) Redbike - MO Arabic #618 -polished
27) Steve260 -MO Arabic + MO Roman, polished
28) nola1 - MO Arabic - Brushed 
29) doughboyr6 - MO Arabic - Polished.
30) saderules - MO Arabic, brushed finish on brown leather and deployant clasp, both by Stowa, #811 
31) TIMEangel-MO Arabic-Polishe
32) Iko - MO Arabic - brushed #469
33) rh12 - MO Arabic - brushed #804[/quote
34) ghostnote5 MO LE #55
35) Naturally - MO brushed on milanaise strap 
36) bluther2 MOLE #5
37) Grinhu MO - polished #341
38) Dre - MO Roman Polished #700
39) Fred0666 - MO Roman Polished
 40) ivanlt - MO Arabic Polished
41) cstef - MO Arabic brushed #948
42) nr 071 - MO Arabic, polished
43) GHK - MO Arabic, polished #132
_


----------



## REFZ

Hi,

I'm Martijn form Holland and this week I bought the Stowa Marine Original 80th Anniversary Limited Edition 32/80. Originally there are only two MO LE sold to Dutch customers.
And now I'm one of those two owners because I bought the MO LE from it's original owner.

I'm very happy with the watch because I was thinking of buying a standard MO for some months. And last week I saw the MO LE for sale on a Dutch watch forum so I took advantage of this oppertunity and I bought it!!

So hereby I want to "register" myself as a member of the MO Owners Club.


----------



## cstef

Quite a piece of time you got yourself there...REFZ!
Congrats and wear it in best of health....and keep it!!!!!!
Chris


----------



## vincesf

MOLE #54 
MOLE II on order for Oct 2009 Delivery
MO Polished on order for Sept. 2009 Delivery

vincesf


----------



## anthonie1969

_1) mjcampb: MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad: MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007: MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary: MOLE #68/80 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach: MO LE #74/80
6) reach: MO Serial - Arabic, brushed
7) Ptern: MO LE #18/80
8) Andrzej: MO Arabic polished
9) Paulo: MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
10) Mike Maddux: MO Roman Polished #582
11) kwierichs: MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
12) MID: MO Arabic -Polished # 368
13) minos36: MO Arabic - Polished #775 
14) Engi: MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
15) Sandy: MO - Polished #109
16) Paul: MO - Polished #666
17) Kris: MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
18) Biggie_Robs: MO LE #21/80
19) bleddrewsoe: MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
20) brainless: MO LE #00
21) brainless: MO serial # 119 - polished - roman numerals 
22) acdelco: MO-ROMANS-brushed
23) Thomas7610: MO - Arabic - brushed #796 
24) NEG: MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant
25) RugerWS: MO Roman : Polished : 710
26) Barrelfish: MO Arabic - polished #659
27) __Barrelfish: __MOLE #16/80
28) tboooe: MO Arabic - polished
29) Redbike: MO Arabic #618 - polished
30) Steve260: MO Arabic
31) Steve260: MO Roman, polished
32) nola1: MO Arabic - Brushed 
33) doughboyr6: MO Arabic - Polished.
34) saderules: MO Arabic, brushed finish on brown leather and deployant clasp, both by Stowa, #811 
35) TIMEangel: MO Arabic-Polished
36) Iko: MO Arabic - brushed #469
37) rh12: MO Arabic - brushed #804
38) ghostnote5: MO LE #55/80
39) Naturally: MO brushed on milanaise strap 
40) bluther2: MOLE #5/80
41) Grinhu MO: polished #341
42) Dre: MO Roman Polished #700
43) Fred0666: MO Roman Polished
 44) ivanlt: MO Arabic Polished
45) cstef: MO Arabic brushed #948
46) nr 071: MO Arabic, polished
47) GHK: MO Arabic, polished #132
48) REFZ: MOLE #32/80
49) vincesf: MOLE #54/80
50) anthonie1969: MOLE #73/80
_


----------



## Maine

_1) mjcampb: MO w/Roman numerals_
_2) langtoftlad: MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi_
_3) jcoat007: MO - Roman - Polished_
_4) Hary: MOLE #68/80 - Arabic, brushed_
_5) reach: MO LE #74/80
6) reach: MO Serial - Arabic, brushed_
_7) Ptern: MO LE #18_/80
_8) Andrzej: MO Arabic polished_
_9) Paulo: MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap_
_10) Mike Maddux: MO Roman Polished #582_
_11) kwierichs: MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005_
_12) MID: MO Arabic -Polished # 368_
_13) minos36: MO Arabic - Polished #775 _
_14) Engi: MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap_
_15) Sandy: MO - Polished #109_
_16) Paul: MO - Polished #666_
_17) Kris: MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap _
_18) Biggie_Robs: MO LE #21/80_
_19) bleddrewsoe: MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap_
_20) brainless: MO LE #00
21) brainless: MO serial # 119 - polished - roman numerals _
_22) acdelco: MO-ROMANS-brushed_
_23) Thomas7610: MO - Arabic - brushed #796 _
_24) NEG: MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant_
_25) RugerWS: MO Roman : Polished : 710_
_26) Barrelfish: MO Arabic - polished #659
27) Barrelfish: [/FONT]__MOLE #16/80
28) tboooe: MO Arabic - polished
29) Redbike: MO Arabic #618 - polished
30) Steve260: MO Arabic
31) Steve260: MO Roman, polished
32) nola1: MO Arabic - Brushed 
33) doughboyr6: MO Arabic - Polished.
34) saderules: MO Arabic, brushed finish on brown leather and deployant clasp, both by Stowa, #811 
35) TIMEangel: MO Arabic-Polished
36) Iko: MO Arabic - brushed #469
37) rh12: MO Arabic - brushed #804
38) ghostnote5: MO LE #55/80
39) Naturally: MO brushed on milanaise strap 
40) bluther2: MOLE #5/80
41) Grinhu MO: polished #341
42) Dre: MO Roman Polished #700
43) Fred0666: MO Roman Polished
 44) ivanlt: MO Arabic Polished
45) cstef: MO Arabic brushed #948
46) nr 071: MO Arabic, polished
47) GHK: MO Arabic, polished #132
48) REFZ: MOLE #32/80
49) vincesf: MOLE #54/80
50) anthonie1969: MOLE #73/80
51) Maine: MO arabic polished #521
_


----------



## centralcoastbuc

1) mjcampb: MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad: MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007: MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary: MOLE #68/80 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach: MO LE #74/80
6) reach: MO Serial - Arabic, brushed
7) Ptern: MO LE #18/80
8) Andrzej: MO Arabic polished
9) Paulo: MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
10) Mike Maddux: MO Roman Polished #582
11) kwierichs: MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
12) MID: MO Arabic -Polished # 368
13) minos36: MO Arabic - Polished #775 
14) Engi: MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
15) Sandy: MO - Polished #109
16) Paul: MO - Polished #666
17) Kris: MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
18) Biggie_Robs: MO LE #21/80
19) bleddrewsoe: MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
20) brainless: MO LE #00
21) brainless: MO serial # 119 - polished - roman numerals 
22) acdelco: MO-ROMANS-brushed
23) Thomas7610: MO - Arabic - brushed #796 
24) NEG: MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant
25) RugerWS: MO Roman : Polished : 710
26) Barrelfish: MO Arabic - polished #659
27) Barrelfish: [/FONT]MOLE #16/80
28) tboooe: MO Arabic - polished
29) Redbike: MO Arabic #618 - polished
30) Steve260: MO Arabic
31) Steve260: MO Roman, polished
32) nola1: MO Arabic - Brushed 
33) doughboyr6: MO Arabic - Polished.
34) saderules: MO Arabic, brushed finish on brown leather and deployant clasp, both by Stowa, #811 
35) TIMEangel: MO Arabic-Polished
36) Iko: MO Arabic - brushed #469
37) rh12: MO Arabic - brushed #804
38) ghostnote5: MO LE #55/80
39) Naturally: MO brushed on milanaise strap 
40) bluther2: MOLE #5/80
41) Grinhu MO: polished #341
42) Dre: MO Roman Polished #700
43) Fred0666: MO Roman Polished
44) ivanlt: MO Arabic Polished
45) cstef: MO Arabic brushed #948
46) nr 071: MO Arabic, polished
47) GHK: MO Arabic, polished #132
48) REFZ: MOLE #32/80
49) vincesf: MOLE #54/80
50) anthonie1969: MOLE #73/80
51) Maine: MO arabic polished #521
52) Centralcoastbuc: MO arabic polished #1474


----------



## Wolfjohn

1) mjcampb: MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad: MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007: MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary: MOLE #68/80 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach: MO LE #74/80
6) reach: MO Serial - Arabic, brushed
7) Ptern: MO LE #18/80
8) Andrzej: MO Arabic polished
9) Paulo: MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
10) Mike Maddux: MO Roman Polished #582
11) kwierichs: MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
12) MID: MO Arabic -Polished # 368
13) minos36: MO Arabic - Polished #775 
14) Engi: MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
15) Sandy: MO - Polished #109
16) Paul: MO - Polished #666
17) Kris: MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
18) Biggie_Robs: MO LE #21/80
19) bleddrewsoe: MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
20) brainless: MO LE #00
21) brainless: MO serial # 119 - polished - roman numerals 
22) acdelco: MO-ROMANS-brushed
23) Thomas7610: MO - Arabic - brushed #796 
24) NEG: MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant
25) RugerWS: MO Roman : Polished : 710
26) Barrelfish: MO Arabic - polished #659
27) Barrelfish: [/FONT]MOLE #16/80
28) tboooe: MO Arabic - polished
29) Redbike: MO Arabic #618 - polished
30) Steve260: MO Arabic
31) Steve260: MO Roman, polished
32) nola1: MO Arabic - Brushed 
33) doughboyr6: MO Arabic - Polished.
34) saderules: MO Arabic, brushed finish on brown leather and deployant clasp, both by Stowa, #811 
35) TIMEangel: MO Arabic-Polished
36) Iko: MO Arabic - brushed #469
37) rh12: MO Arabic - brushed #804
38) ghostnote5: MO LE #55/80
39) Naturally: MO brushed on milanaise strap 
40) bluther2: MOLE #5/80
41) Grinhu MO: polished #341
42) Dre: MO Roman Polished #700
43) Fred0666: MO Roman Polished
44) ivanlt: MO Arabic Polished
45) cstef: MO Arabic brushed #948
46) nr 071: MO Arabic, polished
47) GHK: MO Arabic, polished #132
48) REFZ: MOLE #32/80
49) vincesf: MOLE #54/80
50) anthonie1969: MOLE #73/80
51) Maine: MO arabic polished #521
52) Centralcoastbuc: MO arabic polished #1474
53) WOLFJOHN: MO arabic polished #1013 (2008)
54) WOLFJOHN: Black Dial - MO arabic polished #1303 (2009)


----------



## gchrisf

1) mjcampb - MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad - MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007 - MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary - MO LE #68 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach- MO LE #74, MO Serial, both brushed arabic
6) Ptern- MO LE #18
7) Andrzej - MO Arabic polished
8) Paulo - MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
9) Mike Maddux - MO Roman Polished #582
10) kwierichs - MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
11) MID -- MO Arabic -Polished # 368
12) minos36 - MO Arabic - Polished #775 
13) Engi- MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
14) Sandy - MO - Polished #109
15) Paul - MO - Polished #666
16) Kris - MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
17) Biggie_Robs - MO LE #21
18) bleddrewsoe - MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
19) brainless - MO LE #00 plus MO serial - polished - roman numerals 
20) acdelco-MO-ROMANS-brushed 
21) gchrisf - MOLE #78


----------



## Leolin

1) mjcampb: MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad: MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007: MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary: MOLE #68/80 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach: MO LE #74/80
6) reach: MO Serial - Arabic, brushed
7) Ptern: MO LE #18/80
8) Andrzej: MO Arabic polished
9) Paulo: MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
10) Mike Maddux: MO Roman Polished #582
11) kwierichs: MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
12) MID: MO Arabic -Polished # 368
13) minos36: MO Arabic - Polished #775 
14) Engi: MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
15) Sandy: MO - Polished #109
16) Paul: MO - Polished #666
17) Kris: MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
18) Biggie_Robs: MO LE #21/80
19) bleddrewsoe: MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
20) brainless: MO LE #00
21) brainless: MO serial # 119 - polished - roman numerals 
22) acdelco: MO-ROMANS-brushed
23) Thomas7610: MO - Arabic - brushed #796 
24) NEG: MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant
25) RugerWS: MO Roman : Polished : 710
26) Barrelfish: MO Arabic - polished #659
27) Barrelfish: [/FONT]MOLE #16/80
28) tboooe: MO Arabic - polished
29) Redbike: MO Arabic #618 - polished
30) Steve260: MO Arabic
31) Steve260: MO Roman, polished
32) nola1: MO Arabic - Brushed 
33) doughboyr6: MO Arabic - Polished.
34) saderules: MO Arabic, brushed finish on brown leather and deployant clasp, both by Stowa, #811 
35) TIMEangel: MO Arabic-Polished
36) Iko: MO Arabic - brushed #469
37) rh12: MO Arabic - brushed #804
38) ghostnote5: MO LE #55/80
39) Naturally: MO brushed on milanaise strap 
40) bluther2: MOLE #5/80
41) Grinhu MO: polished #341
42) Dre: MO Roman Polished #700
43) Fred0666: MO Roman Polished
44) ivanlt: MO Arabic Polished
45) cstef: MO Arabic brushed #948
46) nr 071: MO Arabic, polished
47) GHK: MO Arabic, polished #132
48) REFZ: MOLE #32/80
49) vincesf: MOLE #54/80
50) anthonie1969: MOLE #73/80
51) Maine: MO arabic polished #521
52) Centralcoastbuc: MO arabic polished #1474
53) WOLFJOHN: MO arabic polished #1013 (2008)
54) WOLFJOHN: Black Dial - MO arabic polished #1303 (2009)
55) Leolin: MO Arabic polished #1464


----------



## anthonie1969

Thanks! I added your entry to the list in the bottom of this topic.


----------



## anthonie1969

1) mjcampb: MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad: MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007: MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary: MOLE #68/80 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach: MO LE #74/80
6) reach: MO Serial - Arabic, brushed
7) Ptern: MO LE #18/80
8) Andrzej: MO Arabic polished
9) Paulo: MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
10) Mike Maddux: MO Roman Polished #582
11) kwierichs: MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
12) MID: MO Arabic -Polished # 368
13) minos36: MO Arabic - Polished #775 
14) Engi: MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
15) Sandy: MO - Polished #109
16) Paul: MO - Polished #666
17) Kris: MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
18) Biggie_Robs: MO LE #21/80
19) bleddrewsoe: MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
20) brainless: MO LE #00
21) brainless: MO serial # 119 - polished - roman numerals 
22) acdelco: MO-ROMANS-brushed
23) Thomas7610: MO - Arabic - brushed #796 
24) NEG: MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant
25) RugerWS: MO Roman : Polished : 710
26) Barrelfish: MO Arabic - polished #659
27) Barrelfish: [/FONT]MOLE #16/80
28) tboooe: MO Arabic - polished
29) Redbike: MO Arabic #618 - polished
30) Steve260: MO Arabic
31) Steve260: MO Roman, polished
32) nola1: MO Arabic - Brushed 
33) doughboyr6: MO Arabic - Polished.
34) saderules: MO Arabic, brushed finish on brown leather and deployant clasp, both by Stowa, #811 
35) TIMEangel: MO Arabic-Polished
36) Iko: MO Arabic - brushed #469
37) rh12: MO Arabic - brushed #804
38) ghostnote5: MO LE #55/80
39) Naturally: MO brushed on milanaise strap 
40) bluther2: MOLE #5/80
41) Grinhu MO: polished #341
42) Dre: MO Roman Polished #700
43) Fred0666: MO Roman Polished
44) ivanlt: MO Arabic Polished
45) cstef: MO Arabic brushed #948
46) nr 071: MO Arabic, polished
47) GHK: MO Arabic, polished #132
48) REFZ: MOLE #32/80
49) vincesf: MOLE #54/80
50) anthonie1969: MOLE #73/80
51) Maine: MO arabic polished #521
52) Centralcoastbuc: MO arabic polished #1474
53) WOLFJOHN: MO arabic polished #1013 (2008)
54) WOLFJOHN: Black Dial - MO arabic polished #1303 (2009)
55) Leolin: MO Arabic polished #1464
56) gchrisf: MOLE #78/80
57) Donald: MO polished arabic on blue gator #555


----------



## James_N

1) mjcampb: MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad: MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007: MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary: MOLE #68/80 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach: MO LE #74/80
6) reach: MO Serial - Arabic, brushed
7) Ptern: MO LE #18/80
8) Andrzej: MO Arabic polished
9) Paulo: MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
10) Mike Maddux: MO Roman Polished #582
11) kwierichs: MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
12) MID: MO Arabic -Polished # 368
13) minos36: MO Arabic - Polished #775 
14) Engi: MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
15) Sandy: MO - Polished #109
16) Paul: MO - Polished #666
17) Kris: MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
18) Biggie_Robs: MO LE #21/80
19) bleddrewsoe: MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
20) brainless: MO LE #00
21) brainless: MO serial # 119 - polished - roman numerals 
22) acdelco: MO-ROMANS-brushed
23) Thomas7610: MO - Arabic - brushed #796 
24) NEG: MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant
25) RugerWS: MO Roman : Polished : 710
26) Barrelfish: MO Arabic - polished #659
27) Barrelfish: [/FONT]MOLE #16/80
28) tboooe: MO Arabic - polished
29) Redbike: MO Arabic #618 - polished
30) Steve260: MO Arabic
31) Steve260: MO Roman, polished
32) nola1: MO Arabic - Brushed 
33) doughboyr6: MO Arabic - Polished.
34) saderules: MO Arabic, brushed finish on brown leather and deployant clasp, both by Stowa, #811 
35) TIMEangel: MO Arabic-Polished
36) Iko: MO Arabic - brushed #469
37) rh12: MO Arabic - brushed #804
38) ghostnote5: MO LE #55/80
39) Naturally: MO brushed on milanaise strap 
40) bluther2: MOLE #5/80
41) Grinhu MO: polished #341
42) Dre: MO Roman Polished #700
43) Fred0666: MO Roman Polished
44) ivanlt: MO Arabic Polished
45) cstef: MO Arabic brushed #948
46) nr 071: MO Arabic, polished
47) GHK: MO Arabic, polished #132
48) REFZ: MOLE #32/80
49) vincesf: MOLE #54/80
50) anthonie1969: MOLE #73/80
51) Maine: MO arabic polished #521
52) Centralcoastbuc: MO arabic polished #1474
53) WOLFJOHN: MO arabic polished #1013 (2008)
54) WOLFJOHN: Black Dial - MO arabic polished #1303 (2009)
55) Leolin: MO Arabic polished #1464
56) gchrisf: MOLE #78/80
57) Donald: MO polished arabic on blue gator #555
58) James_N: MO romans polished on saddle Toshi


----------



## vincesf

I sold #54 MOLE and now own #57 MOLE.

Thanks,
vincesf


----------



## socal44

1) mjcampb: MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad: MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007: MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary: MOLE #68/80 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach: MO LE #74/80
6) reach: MO Serial - Arabic, brushed
7) Ptern: MO LE #18/80
8) Andrzej: MO Arabic polished
9) Paulo: MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
10) Mike Maddux: MO Roman Polished #582
11) kwierichs: MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
12) MID: MO Arabic -Polished # 368
13) minos36: MO Arabic - Polished #775 
14) Engi: MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
15) Sandy: MO - Polished #109
16) Paul: MO - Polished #666
17) Kris: MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
18) Biggie_Robs: MO LE #21/80
19) bleddrewsoe: MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
20) brainless: MO LE #00
21) brainless: MO serial # 119 - polished - roman numerals 
22) acdelco: MO-ROMANS-brushed
23) Thomas7610: MO - Arabic - brushed #796 
24) NEG: MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant
25) RugerWS: MO Roman : Polished : 710
26) Barrelfish: MO Arabic - polished #659
27) Barrelfish: [/FONT]MOLE #16/80
28) tboooe: MO Arabic - polished
29) Redbike: MO Arabic #618 - polished
30) Steve260: MO Arabic
31) Steve260: MO Roman, polished
32) nola1: MO Arabic - Brushed 
33) doughboyr6: MO Arabic - Polished.
34) saderules: MO Arabic, brushed finish on brown leather and deployant clasp, both by Stowa, #811 
35) TIMEangel: MO Arabic-Polished
36) Iko: MO Arabic - brushed #469
37) rh12: MO Arabic - brushed #804
38) ghostnote5: MO LE #55/80
39) Naturally: MO brushed on milanaise strap 
40) bluther2: MOLE #5/80
41) Grinhu MO: polished #341
42) Dre: MO Roman Polished #700
43) Fred0666: MO Roman Polished
44) ivanlt: MO Arabic Polished
45) cstef: MO Arabic brushed #948
46) nr 071: MO Arabic, polished
47) GHK: MO Arabic, polished #132
48) REFZ: MOLE #32/80
49) vincesf: MOLE #54/80
50) anthonie1969: MOLE #73/80
51) Maine: MO arabic polished #521
52) Centralcoastbuc: MO arabic polished #1474
53) WOLFJOHN: MO arabic polished #1013 (2008)
54) WOLFJOHN: Black Dial - MO arabic polished #1303 (2009)
55) Leolin: MO Arabic polished #1464
56) gchrisf: MOLE #78/80
57) Donald: MO polished arabic on blue gator #555
58) James_N: MO romans polished on saddle Toshi
59) SoCal44: MO black romans matte #1695 (2010)


----------



## Heiner

1) mjcampb: MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad: MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007: MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary: MOLE #68/80 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach: MO LE #74/80
6) reach: MO Serial - Arabic, brushed
7) Ptern: MO LE #18/80
8) Andrzej: MO Arabic polished
9) Paulo: MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
10) Mike Maddux: MO Roman Polished #582
11) kwierichs: MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
12) MID: MO Arabic -Polished # 368
13) minos36: MO Arabic - Polished #775 
14) Engi: MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
15) Sandy: MO - Polished #109
16) Paul: MO - Polished #666
17) Kris: MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
18) Biggie_Robs: MO LE #21/80
19) bleddrewsoe: MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
20) brainless: MO LE #00
21) brainless: MO serial # 119 - polished - roman numerals 
22) acdelco: MO-ROMANS-brushed
23) Thomas7610: MO - Arabic - brushed #796 
24) NEG: MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant
25) RugerWS: MO Roman : Polished : 710
26) Barrelfish: MO Arabic - polished #659
27) Barrelfish: [/FONT]MOLE #16/80
28) tboooe: MO Arabic - polished
29) Redbike: MO Arabic #618 - polished
30) Steve260: MO Arabic
31) Steve260: MO Roman, polished
32) nola1: MO Arabic - Brushed 
33) doughboyr6: MO Arabic - Polished.
34) saderules: MO Arabic, brushed finish on brown leather and deployant clasp, both by Stowa, #811 
35) TIMEangel: MO Arabic-Polished
36) Iko: MO Arabic - brushed #469
37) rh12: MO Arabic - brushed #804
38) ghostnote5: MO LE #55/80
39) Naturally: MO brushed on milanaise strap 
40) bluther2: MOLE #5/80
41) Grinhu MO: polished #341
42) Dre: MO Roman Polished #700
43) Fred0666: MO Roman Polished
44) ivanlt: MO Arabic Polished
45) cstef: MO Arabic brushed #948
46) nr 071: MO Arabic, polished
47) GHK: MO Arabic, polished #132
48) REFZ: MOLE #32/80
49) vincesf: MOLE #54/80
50) anthonie1969: MOLE #73/80
51) Maine: MO arabic polished #521
52) Centralcoastbuc: MO arabic polished #1474
53) WOLFJOHN: MO arabic polished #1013 (2008)
54) WOLFJOHN: Black Dial - MO arabic polished #1303 (2009)
55) Leolin: MO Arabic polished #1464
56) gchrisf: MOLE #78/80
57) Donald: MO polished arabic on blue gator #555
58) James_N: MO romans polished on saddle Toshi
59) SoCal44: MO black romans matte #1695 (2010) 
60) Heiner: MO polished arabic on Staib Mesh #1036 (2008)


----------



## brainless

1) mjcampb: MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad: MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007: MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary: MOLE #68/80 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach: MO LE #74/80
6) reach: MO Serial - Arabic, brushed
7) Ptern: MO LE #18/80
8) Andrzej: MO Arabic polished
9) Paulo: MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
10) Mike Maddux: MO Roman Polished #582
11) kwierichs: MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
12) MID: MO Arabic -Polished # 368
13) minos36: MO Arabic - Polished #775 
14) Engi: MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
15) Sandy: MO - Polished #109
16) Paul: MO - Polished #666
17) Kris: MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
18) Biggie_Robs: MO LE #21/80
19) bleddrewsoe: MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
20) brainless: MO LE #00
21) brainless: MO serial # 119 - polished - roman numerals 
22) acdelco: MO-ROMANS-brushed
23) Thomas7610: MO - Arabic - brushed #796 
24) NEG: MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant
25) RugerWS: MO Roman : Polished : 710
26) Barrelfish: MO Arabic - polished #659
27) Barrelfish: [/FONT]MOLE #16/80
28) tboooe: MO Arabic - polished
29) Redbike: MO Arabic #618 - polished
30) Steve260: MO Arabic
31) Steve260: MO Roman, polished
32) nola1: MO Arabic - Brushed 
33) doughboyr6: MO Arabic - Polished.
34) saderules: MO Arabic, brushed finish on brown leather and deployant clasp, both by Stowa, #811 
35) TIMEangel: MO Arabic-Polished
36) Iko: MO Arabic - brushed #469
37) rh12: MO Arabic - brushed #804
38) ghostnote5: MO LE #55/80
39) Naturally: MO brushed on milanaise strap 
40) bluther2: MOLE #5/80
41) Grinhu MO: polished #341
42) Dre: MO Roman Polished #700
43) Fred0666: MO Roman Polished
44) ivanlt: MO Arabic Polished
45) cstef: MO Arabic brushed #948
46) nr 071: MO Arabic, polished
47) GHK: MO Arabic, polished #132
48) REFZ: MOLE #32/80
49) vincesf: MOLE #54/80
50) anthonie1969: MOLE #73/80
51) Maine: MO arabic polished #521
52) Centralcoastbuc: MO arabic polished #1474
53) WOLFJOHN: MO arabic polished #1013 (2008)
54) WOLFJOHN: Black Dial - MO arabic polished #1303 (2009)
55) Leolin: MO Arabic polished #1464
56) gchrisf: MOLE #78/80
57) Donald: MO polished arabic on blue gator #555
58) James_N: MO romans polished on saddle Toshi
59) SoCal44: MO black romans matte #1695 (2010) 
60) Heiner: MO polished arabic on Staib Mesh #1036 (2008)
61) brainless: MO LE ll, black Dial, arabic numerals, brushed case, #49/120


----------



## TimeZero

1) mjcampb: MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad: MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007: MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary: MOLE #68/80 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach: MO LE #74/80
6) reach: MO Serial - Arabic, brushed
7) Ptern: MO LE #18/80
8) Andrzej: MO Arabic polished
9) Paulo: MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
10) Mike Maddux: MO Roman Polished #582
11) kwierichs: MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
12) MID: MO Arabic -Polished # 368
13) minos36: MO Arabic - Polished #775 
14) Engi: MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
15) Sandy: MO - Polished #109
16) Paul: MO - Polished #666
17) Kris: MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
18) Biggie_Robs: MO LE #21/80
19) bleddrewsoe: MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
20) brainless: MO LE #00
21) brainless: MO serial # 119 - polished - roman numerals 
22) acdelco: MO-ROMANS-brushed
23) Thomas7610: MO - Arabic - brushed #796 
24) NEG: MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant
25) RugerWS: MO Roman : Polished : 710
26) Barrelfish: MO Arabic - polished #659
27) Barrelfish: [/FONT]MOLE #16/80
28) tboooe: MO Arabic - polished
29) Redbike: MO Arabic #618 - polished
30) Steve260: MO Arabic
31) Steve260: MO Roman, polished
32) nola1: MO Arabic - Brushed 
33) doughboyr6: MO Arabic - Polished.
34) saderules: MO Arabic, brushed finish on brown leather and deployant clasp, both by Stowa, #811 
35) TIMEangel: MO Arabic-Polished
36) Iko: MO Arabic - brushed #469
37) rh12: MO Arabic - brushed #804
38) ghostnote5: MO LE #55/80
39) Naturally: MO brushed on milanaise strap 
40) bluther2: MOLE #5/80
41) Grinhu MO: polished #341
42) Dre: MO Roman Polished #700
43) Fred0666: MO Roman Polished
44) ivanlt: MO Arabic Polished
45) cstef: MO Arabic brushed #948
46) nr 071: MO Arabic, polished
47) GHK: MO Arabic, polished #132
48) REFZ: MOLE #32/80
49) vincesf: MOLE #54/80
50) anthonie1969: MOLE #73/80
51) Maine: MO arabic polished #521
52) Centralcoastbuc: MO arabic polished #1474
53) WOLFJOHN: MO arabic polished #1013 (2008)
54) WOLFJOHN: Black Dial - MO arabic polished #1303 (2009)
55) Leolin: MO Arabic polished #1464
56) gchrisf: MOLE #78/80
57) Donald: MO polished arabic on blue gator #555
58) James_N: MO romans polished on saddle Toshi
59) SoCal44: MO black romans matte #1695 (2010) 
60) Heiner: MO polished arabic on Staib Mesh #1036 (2008)
61) brainless: MO LE ll, black Dial, arabic numerals, brushed case, #49/120
62) TimeZero: MO LE ll, black Dial, arabic numerals, brushed case, #17/120


----------



## Dripp

1) mjcampb: MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad: MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007: MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary: MOLE #68/80 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach: MO LE #74/80
6) reach: MO Serial - Arabic, brushed
7) Ptern: MO LE #18/80
8) Andrzej: MO Arabic polished
9) Paulo: MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
10) Mike Maddux: MO Roman Polished #582
11) kwierichs: MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
12) MID: MO Arabic -Polished # 368
13) minos36: MO Arabic - Polished #775 
14) Engi: MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
15) Sandy: MO - Polished #109
16) Paul: MO - Polished #666
17) Kris: MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
18) Biggie_Robs: MO LE #21/80
19) bleddrewsoe: MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
20) brainless: MO LE #00
21) brainless: MO serial # 119 - polished - roman numerals 
22) acdelco: MO-ROMANS-brushed
23) Thomas7610: MO - Arabic - brushed #796 
24) NEG: MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant
25) RugerWS: MO Roman : Polished : 710
26) Barrelfish: MO Arabic - polished #659
27) Barrelfish: [/FONT]MOLE #16/80
28) tboooe: MO Arabic - polished
29) Redbike: MO Arabic #618 - polished
30) Steve260: MO Arabic
31) Steve260: MO Roman, polished
32) nola1: MO Arabic - Brushed 
33) doughboyr6: MO Arabic - Polished.
34) saderules: MO Arabic, brushed finish on brown leather and deployant clasp, both by Stowa, #811 
35) TIMEangel: MO Arabic-Polished
36) Iko: MO Arabic - brushed #469
37) rh12: MO Arabic - brushed #804
38) ghostnote5: MO LE #55/80
39) Naturally: MO brushed on milanaise strap 
40) bluther2: MOLE #5/80
41) Grinhu MO: polished #341
42) Dre: MO Roman Polished #700
43) Fred0666: MO Roman Polished
44) ivanlt: MO Arabic Polished
45) cstef: MO Arabic brushed #948
46) nr 071: MO Arabic, polished
47) GHK: MO Arabic, polished #132
48) REFZ: MOLE #32/80
49) vincesf: MOLE #54/80
50) anthonie1969: MOLE #73/80
51) Maine: MO arabic polished #521
52) Centralcoastbuc: MO arabic polished #1474
53) WOLFJOHN: MO arabic polished #1013 (2008)
54) WOLFJOHN: Black Dial - MO arabic polished #1303 (2009)
55) Leolin: MO Arabic polished #1464
56) gchrisf: MOLE #78/80
57) Donald: MO polished arabic on blue gator #555
58) James_N: MO romans polished on saddle Toshi
59) SoCal44: MO black romans matte #1695 (2010) 
60) Heiner: MO polished arabic on Staib Mesh #1036 (2008)
61) brainless: MO LE ll, black Dial, arabic numerals, brushed case, #49/120
62) TimeZero: MO LE ll, black Dial, arabic numerals, brushed case, #17/120
63) Dripp: MO arabic brushed #250


----------



## gchrisf

Heiner, thats a great look with that mesh bracelet!


----------



## mao-chi

1) mjcampb: MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad: MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007: MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary: MOLE #68/80 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach: MO LE #74/80
6) reach: MO Serial - Arabic, brushed
7) Ptern: MO LE #18/80
8) Andrzej: MO Arabic polished
9) Paulo: MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
10) Mike Maddux: MO Roman Polished #582
11) kwierichs: MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
12) MID: MO Arabic -Polished # 368
13) minos36: MO Arabic - Polished #775 
14) Engi: MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
15) Sandy: MO - Polished #109
16) Paul: MO - Polished #666
17) Kris: MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap 
18) Biggie_Robs: MO LE #21/80
19) bleddrewsoe: MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
20) brainless: MO LE #00
21) brainless: MO serial # 119 - polished - roman numerals 
22) acdelco: MO-ROMANS-brushed
23) Thomas7610: MO - Arabic - brushed #796 
24) NEG: MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant
25) RugerWS: MO Roman : Polished : 710
26) Barrelfish: MO Arabic - polished #659
27) Barrelfish: [/FONT]MOLE #16/80
28) tboooe: MO Arabic - polished
29) Redbike: MO Arabic #618 - polished
30) Steve260: MO Arabic
31) Steve260: MO Roman, polished
32) nola1: MO Arabic - Brushed 
33) doughboyr6: MO Arabic - Polished.
34) saderules: MO Arabic, brushed finish on brown leather and deployant clasp, both by Stowa, #811 
35) TIMEangel: MO Arabic-Polished
36) Iko: MO Arabic - brushed #469
37) rh12: MO Arabic - brushed #804
38) ghostnote5: MO LE #55/80
39) Naturally: MO brushed on milanaise strap 
40) bluther2: MOLE #5/80
41) Grinhu MO: polished #341
42) Dre: MO Roman Polished #700
43) Fred0666: MO Roman Polished
44) ivanlt: MO Arabic Polished
45) cstef: MO Arabic brushed #948
46) nr 071: MO Arabic, polished
47) GHK: MO Arabic, polished #132
48) REFZ: MOLE #32/80
49) vincesf: MOLE #54/80
50) anthonie1969: MOLE #73/80
51) Maine: MO arabic polished #521
52) Centralcoastbuc: MO arabic polished #1474
53) WOLFJOHN: MO arabic polished #1013 (2008)
54) WOLFJOHN: Black Dial - MO arabic polished #1303 (2009)
55) Leolin: MO Arabic polished #1464
56) gchrisf: MOLE #78/80
57) Donald: MO polished arabic on blue gator #555
58) James_N: MO romans polished on saddle Toshi
59) SoCal44: MO black romans matte #1695 (2010) 
60) Heiner: MO polished arabic on Staib Mesh #1036 (2008)
61) brainless: MO LE ll, black Dial, arabic numerals, brushed case, #49/120
62) TimeZero: MO LE ll, black Dial, arabic numerals, brushed case, #17/120
63) Dripp: MO arabic brushed #250
64) mao-chi: MO arabic brushed #811
65) mao-chi: MO LE ll #66/120
66) mao-chi: MOLE #66/80

I chose #66 for the MO LE ll to match my MOLE's lucky number. The MO #811 is for the daily wear.


----------



## Biggie_Robs

Congrats mao-chi! You have a fantastic triple-whammy!


----------



## mao-chi

Thanks Rob. I love them all. I use the Arabic MO to replace my Rolex Datejust as a daily wear. We can see the blue screws, red rubies, swan neck and spinning balance wheel of the movement. It's really enjoyable to look at the watch back while I am winding the watch everyday morning. I also love the hands, not only they are blue colored (contrast to the white dial) but also the shape and length are so elegant. Very classic.


----------



## tyau

Sorry folks, I picked #68 on the list as it is the year that I was born. So, #67 on the list is still available. :-d

Oh, going through the list of the MOLE, found that #18/80 is registered twice. . . first by PTern at #7, then by me at #68. Ptern (Pat) is the previous owner of MOLE #18/80 until he sold it to me to fund his Porsche 356. How's the Porsche now Pat?

1) mjcampb: MO w/Roman numerals
2) langtoftlad: MO - Arabic - Polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007: MO - Roman - Polished
4) Hary: MOLE #68/80 - Arabic, brushed
5) reach: MO LE #74/80
6) reach: MO Serial - Arabic, brushed
7) Ptern: MO LE #18/80
8) Andrzej: MO Arabic polished
9) Paulo: MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
10) Mike Maddux: MO Roman Polished #582
11) kwierichs: MO Arabic - Polished - No. 005
12) MID: MO Arabic -Polished # 368
13) minos36: MO Arabic - Polished #775
14) Engi: MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
15) Sandy: MO - Polished #109
16) Paul: MO - Polished #666
17) Kris: MO - Arabic - Polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap
18) Biggie_Robs: MO LE #21/80
19) bleddrewsoe: MO - arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
20) brainless: MO LE #00
21) brainless: MO serial # 119 - polished - roman numerals
22) acdelco: MO-ROMANS-brushed
23) Thomas7610: MO - Arabic - brushed #796
24) NEG: MO Arabic #021, polished finish still on original deployant
25) RugerWS: MO Roman : Polished : 710
26) Barrelfish: MO Arabic - polished #659
27) Barrelfish: [/FONT]MOLE #16/80
28) tboooe: MO Arabic - polished
29) Redbike: MO Arabic #618 - polished
30) Steve260: MO Arabic
31) Steve260: MO Roman, polished
32) nola1: MO Arabic - Brushed
33) doughboyr6: MO Arabic - Polished.
34) saderules: MO Arabic, brushed finish on brown leather and deployant clasp, both by Stowa, #811
35) TIMEangel: MO Arabic-Polished
36) Iko: MO Arabic - brushed #469
37) rh12: MO Arabic - brushed #804
38) ghostnote5: MO LE #55/80
39) Naturally: MO brushed on milanaise strap
40) bluther2: MOLE #5/80
41) Grinhu MO: polished #341
42) Dre: MO Roman Polished #700
43) Fred0666: MO Roman Polished
44) ivanlt: MO Arabic Polished
45) cstef: MO Arabic brushed #948
46) nr 071: MO Arabic, polished
47) GHK: MO Arabic, polished #132
48) REFZ: MOLE #32/80
49) vincesf: MOLE #54/80
50) anthonie1969: MOLE #73/80
51) Maine: MO arabic polished #521
52) Centralcoastbuc: MO arabic polished #1474
53) WOLFJOHN: MO arabic polished #1013 (2008)
54) WOLFJOHN: Black Dial - MO arabic polished #1303 (2009)
55) Leolin: MO Arabic polished #1464
56) gchrisf: MOLE #78/80
57) Donald: MO polished arabic on blue gator #555
58) James_N: MO romans polished on saddle Toshi
59) SoCal44: MO black romans matte #1695 (2010)
60) Heiner: MO polished arabic on Staib Mesh #1036 (2008)
61) brainless: MO LE ll, black Dial, arabic numerals, brushed case, #49/120
62) TimeZero: MO LE ll, black Dial, arabic numerals, brushed case, #17/120
63) Dripp: MO arabic brushed #250
64) mao-chi: MO arabic brushed #811
65) mao-chi: MO LE ll #66/120
66) mao-chi: MOLE #66/80
67)
68) tyau: MOLE #18/80

I've also compiled a short MOLE List in ascending order of the serial number:
MOLE #00	brainless
MOLE #5/80	bluther2
MOLE #18/80	Ptern -- > tyau (Ontario, Canada)
MOLE #21/80	Biggie_Robs
MOLE #32/80	REFZ
MOLE #54/80	vincesf
MOLE #55/80	ghostnote5
MOLE #66/80	mao-chi
MOLE #68/80	Hary
MOLE #73/80	anthonie1969
MOLE #74/80	reach
MOLE #78/80	gchrisf

Feel free to add yours list.


----------



## anthonie1969

MO owners:
1) mjcampb: MO - Roman
2) langtoftlad: MO - Arabic - polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007: MO - Roman - polished
4) Hary: MOLE #68/80
5) reach: MOLE #74/80
6) reach: MO Serial - Arabic - brushed
7) Ptern: MOLE #18/80
8) Andrzej: MO - Arabic - polished
9) Paulo: MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
10) Mike Maddux: MO - Roman - polished #582
11) kwierichs: MO - Arabic - polished #005
12) MID: MO - Arabic - polished #368
13) minos36: MO - Arabic - polished #775
14) Engi: MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
15) Sandy: MO - polished #109
16) Paul: MO - polished #666
17) Kris: MO - Arabic - polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap
18) Biggie_Robs: MOLE #21/80
19) bleddrewsoe: MO - Arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
20) brainless: MOLE #00
21) brainless: MO - Roman - polished #119
22) acdelco: MO - Roman - brushed
23) Thomas7610: MO - Arabic - brushed #796
24) NEG: MO - Arabic - polished #021
25) RugerWS: MO - Roman - polished #710
26) Barrelfish: MO - Arabic - polished #659
27) Barrelfish: MOLE #16/80
28) tboooe: MO - Arabic - polished
29) Redbike: MO - Arabic - polished #618
30) Steve260: MO - Arabic
31) Steve260: MO - Roman - polished
32) nola1: MO - Arabic - brushed
33) doughboyr6: MO - Arabic - polished
34) saderules: MO - Arabic - brushed - on brown leather and deployant clasp, both by Stowa #811
35) TIMEangel: MO - Arabic - polished
36) Iko: MO - Arabic - brushed #469
37) rh12: MO - Arabic - brushed #804
38) ghostnote5: MOLE #55/80
39) Naturally: MO - brushed - on Milanaise strap
40) bluther2: MOLE #5/80
41) Grinhu MO - polished #341
42) Dre: MO - Roman - polished #700
43) Fred0666: MO - Roman - polished
44) ivanlt: MO - Arabic - polished
45) cstef: MO - Arabic - brushed #948
46) nr 071: MO - Arabic - polished
47) GHK: MO - Arabic - polished #132
48) REFZ: MOLE #32/80
49) vincesf: MOLE #57/80
50) anthonie1969: MOLE #73/80
51) Maine: MO - Arabic - polished #521
52) Centralcoastbuc: MO - Arabic - polished #1474
53) WOLFJOHN: MO (2008) - Arabic - polished #1013
54) WOLFJOHN: MO black dial (2009) - Arabic - polished #1303
55) Leolin: MO - Arabic - polished #1464
56) gchrisf: MOLE #78/80
57) Donald: MO - Arabic - polished - on blue gator #555
58) James_N: MO - Roman - polished - on saddle Toshi
59) SoCal44: MO black (2010) - Romans - brushed #1695
60) Heiner: MO (2008) - Arabic - polished - on Staib Mesh #1036
61) brainless: MOLE ll - Arabic - brushed #49/120
62) TimeZero: MOLE ll - Arabic - brushed #17/120
63) Dripp: MO - Arabic - brushed #250
64) mao-chi: MO - Arabic - brushed #811
65) mao-chi: MOLE ll #66/120
66) mao-chi: MOLE #66/80
67)
68) tyau: MOLE #18/80

MOLE owners:
#00/80: brainless
#05/80: bluther2
#18/80: tyau (Ontario, Canada)
#21/80: Biggie_Robs
#32/80: REFZ
#57/80: vincesf
#55/80: ghostnote5
#66/80: mao-chi
#68/80: Hary
#73/80: anthonie1969 (The Netherlands)
#74/80: reach
#78/80: gchrisf


----------



## markdeerhunter

MO arabic brushed on Stowa mesh bracelet.


----------



## Andrzej

I need to check and post my numbers - I am soooo greedy and have 3 MOs, with representatives from both the LEs (80 and 120).


----------



## brainless

Hi Andrezj,

we are brothers in mind, I assume:

#119; #49/120 and # 00/80


Volker ;-)


----------



## Andrzej

brainless said:


> Hi Andrezj,
> 
> we are brothers in mind, I assume:
> 
> #119; #49/120 and # 00/80
> 
> Volker ;-)


And I am the very proud owner of #00 from the non limited edition.
Whilst it is prob. heresy it is my favourite of the three! 
I like the total simplicity of the dial.


----------



## cstef

cstef-MO arabic brushed now on vintage TOSHI


----------



## Troika

I just have the one #1302 Polished, Arabic, bought to mark the birth of my son Del. Prized, cherished, someone's birthright, but that doesn't stop me from wearing it A LOT. Here's a shot of it at work with me.


----------



## brainless

Hi Troika,

that's a fine way to celebrate a new born son. :-!

I wish you - at least - ten more of such occasions to come......



Volker ;-)


----------



## ricccw

What do u guys think?


----------



## Troika

ricccw said:


> What do u guys think?


Beautiful. The Roman dial watch feels completely different than the Arabic version. Very elegant.


----------



## ricccw

Troika said:


> Beautiful. The Roman dial watch feels completely different than the Arabic version. Very elegant.


yeah Im so glad that I go for Roman dial instead of Arabic:-!


----------



## bender

Just got my MO. Btw, What direction do you wind the watch? clockwise or counter clockwise. the manual is vague about this.


----------



## brainless

Hi bender,

you take the watch in your left hand, looking at the dial. 
With your right hand you wind the movement by turning the crown *upwards*.

Volker ;-)


----------



## clubbtraxx

I don't care much about the numbers, I just NEED to get me a MO soon :-!


----------



## sk8n

Just got my first Stowa! A MOLE II. I saw this thread when I was doing research and figured I would add my name to the list.

MO owners:
1) mjcampb: MO - Roman
2) langtoftlad: MO - Arabic - polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007: MO - Roman - polished
4) Hary: MOLE #68/80
5) reach: MOLE #74/80
6) reach: MO Serial - Arabic - brushed
7) Ptern: MOLE #18/80
8) Andrzej: MO - Arabic - polished
9) Paulo: MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
10) Mike Maddux: MO - Roman - polished #582
11) kwierichs: MO - Arabic - polished #005
12) MID: MO - Arabic - polished #368
13) minos36: MO - Arabic - polished #775
14) Engi: MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
15) Sandy: MO - polished #109
16) Paul: MO - polished #666
17) Kris: MO - Arabic - polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap
18) Biggie_Robs: MOLE #21/80
19) bleddrewsoe: MO - Arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
20) brainless: MOLE #00
21) brainless: MO - Roman - polished #119
22) acdelco: MO - Roman - brushed
23) Thomas7610: MO - Arabic - brushed #796
24) NEG: MO - Arabic - polished #021
25) RugerWS: MO - Roman - polished #710
26) Barrelfish: MO - Arabic - polished #659
27) Barrelfish: MOLE #16/80
28) tboooe: MO - Arabic - polished
29) Redbike: MO - Arabic - polished #618
30) Steve260: MO - Arabic
31) Steve260: MO - Roman - polished
32) nola1: MO - Arabic - brushed
33) doughboyr6: MO - Arabic - polished
34) saderules: MO - Arabic - brushed - on brown leather and deployant clasp, both by Stowa #811
35) TIMEangel: MO - Arabic - polished
36) Iko: MO - Arabic - brushed #469
37) rh12: MO - Arabic - brushed #804
38) ghostnote5: MOLE #55/80
39) Naturally: MO - brushed - on Milanaise strap
40) bluther2: MOLE #5/80
41) Grinhu MO - polished #341
42) Dre: MO - Roman - polished #700
43) Fred0666: MO - Roman - polished
44) ivanlt: MO - Arabic - polished
45) cstef: MO - Arabic - brushed #948
46) nr 071: MO - Arabic - polished
47) GHK: MO - Arabic - polished #132
48) REFZ: MOLE #32/80
49) vincesf: MOLE #57/80
50) anthonie1969: MOLE #73/80
51) Maine: MO - Arabic - polished #521
52) Centralcoastbuc: MO - Arabic - polished #1474
53) WOLFJOHN: MO (2008) - Arabic - polished #1013
54) WOLFJOHN: MO black dial (2009) - Arabic - polished #1303
55) Leolin: MO - Arabic - polished #1464
56) gchrisf: MOLE #78/80
57) Donald: MO - Arabic - polished - on blue gator #555
58) James_N: MO - Roman - polished - on saddle Toshi
59) SoCal44: MO black (2010) - Romans - brushed #1695
60) Heiner: MO (2008) - Arabic - polished - on Staib Mesh #1036
61) brainless: MOLE ll - Arabic - brushed #49/120
62) TimeZero: MOLE ll - Arabic - brushed #17/120
63) Dripp: MO - Arabic - brushed #250
64) mao-chi: MO - Arabic - brushed #811
65) mao-chi: MOLE ll #66/120
66) mao-chi: MOLE #66/80
67) markdeerhunter: MO - Arabic - brushed 
68) tyau: MOLE #18/80
69) sk8n: MOLE II #29/120
70) troika: MO - Arabic - polished #1302
71) ricccw: MO - Roman

MOLE owners:
#00/80: brainless
#05/80: bluther2
#18/80: tyau (Ontario, Canada)
#21/80: Biggie_Robs
#32/80: REFZ
#57/80: vincesf
#55/80: ghostnote5
#66/80: mao-chi
#68/80: Hary
#73/80: anthonie1969 (The Netherlands)
#74/80: reach
#78/80: gchrisf

MOLE II owners:
#17/120: TimeZero
#29/120: sk8n
#49/120: brainless
#66/120: mao-chi


----------



## Manolete

MO owners:
1) mjcampb: MO - Roman
2) langtoftlad: MO - Arabic - polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007: MO - Roman - polished
4) Hary: MOLE #68/80
5) reach: MOLE #74/80
6) reach: MO Serial - Arabic - brushed
7) Ptern: MOLE #18/80
8) Andrzej: MO - Arabic - polished
9) Paulo: MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
10) Mike Maddux: MO - Roman - polished #582
11) kwierichs: MO - Arabic - polished #005
12) MID: MO - Arabic - polished #368
13) minos36: MO - Arabic - polished #775
14) Engi: MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
15) Sandy: MO - polished #109
16) Paul: MO - polished #666
17) Kris: MO - Arabic - polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap
18) Biggie_Robs: MOLE #21/80
19) bleddrewsoe: MO - Arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
20) brainless: MOLE #00
21) brainless: MO - Roman - polished #119
22) acdelco: MO - Roman - brushed
23) Thomas7610: MO - Arabic - brushed #796
24) NEG: MO - Arabic - polished #021
25) RugerWS: MO - Roman - polished #710
26) Barrelfish: MO - Arabic - polished #659
27) Barrelfish: MOLE #16/80
28) tboooe: MO - Arabic - polished
29) Redbike: MO - Arabic - polished #618
30) Steve260: MO - Arabic
31) Steve260: MO - Roman - polished
32) nola1: MO - Arabic - brushed
33) doughboyr6: MO - Arabic - polished
34) saderules: MO - Arabic - brushed - on brown leather and deployant clasp, both by Stowa #811
35) TIMEangel: MO - Arabic - polished
36) Iko: MO - Arabic - brushed #469
37) rh12: MO - Arabic - brushed #804
38) ghostnote5: MOLE #55/80
39) Naturally: MO - brushed - on Milanaise strap
40) bluther2: MOLE #5/80
41) Grinhu MO - polished #341
42) Dre: MO - Roman - polished #700
43) Fred0666: MO - Roman - polished
44) ivanlt: MO - Arabic - polished
45) cstef: MO - Arabic - brushed #948
46) nr 071: MO - Arabic - polished
47) GHK: MO - Arabic - polished #132
48) REFZ: MOLE #32/80
49) vincesf: MOLE #57/80
50) anthonie1969: MOLE #73/80
51) Maine: MO - Arabic - polished #521
52) Centralcoastbuc: MO - Arabic - polished #1474
53) WOLFJOHN: MO (2008) - Arabic - polished #1013
54) WOLFJOHN: MO black dial (2009) - Arabic - polished #1303
55) Leolin: MO - Arabic - polished #1464
56) gchrisf: MOLE #78/80
57) Donald: MO - Arabic - polished - on blue gator #555
58) James_N: MO - Roman - polished - on saddle Toshi
59) SoCal44: MO black (2010) - Romans - brushed #1695
60) Heiner: MO (2008) - Arabic - polished - on Staib Mesh #1036
61) brainless: MOLE ll - Arabic - brushed #49/120
62) TimeZero: MOLE ll - Arabic - brushed #17/120
63) Dripp: MO - Arabic - brushed #250
64) mao-chi: MO - Arabic - brushed #811
65) mao-chi: MOLE ll #66/120
66) mao-chi: MOLE #66/80
67) markdeerhunter: MO - Arabic - brushed 
68) tyau: MOLE #18/80
69) sk8n: MOLE II #29/120
70) troika: MO - Arabic - polished #1302
71) ricccw: MO - Roman
72) Manolete: MO, White dial, Arabic, matte, with Onion Crown #2065

MOLE owners:
#00/80: brainless
#05/80: bluther2
#18/80: tyau (Ontario, Canada)
#21/80: Biggie_Robs
#32/80: REFZ
#57/80: vincesf
#55/80: ghostnote5
#66/80: mao-chi
#68/80: Hary
#73/80: anthonie1969 (The Netherlands)
#74/80: reach
#78/80: gchrisf

MOLE II owners:
#17/120: TimeZero
#29/120: sk8n
#49/120: brainless
#66/120: mao-chi


----------



## EsseL

#195


----------



## LeesApproved

Re: MO Owner's Club members
MO owners:
1) mjcampb: MO - Roman
2) langtoftlad: MO - Arabic - polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007: MO - Roman - polished
4) Hary: MOLE #68/80
5) reach: MOLE #74/80
6) reach: MO Serial - Arabic - brushed
7) Ptern: MOLE #18/80
8) Andrzej: MO - Arabic - polished
9) Paulo: MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
10) Mike Maddux: MO - Roman - polished #582
11) kwierichs: MO - Arabic - polished #005
12) MID: MO - Arabic - polished #368
13) minos36: MO - Arabic - polished #775
14) Engi: MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
15) Sandy: MO - polished #109
16) Paul: MO - polished #666
17) Kris: MO - Arabic - polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap
18) Biggie_Robs: MOLE #21/80
19) bleddrewsoe: MO - Arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
20) brainless: MOLE #00
21) brainless: MO - Roman - polished #119
22) acdelco: MO - Roman - brushed
23) Thomas7610: MO - Arabic - brushed #796
24) NEG: MO - Arabic - polished #021
25) RugerWS: MO - Roman - polished #710
26) Barrelfish: MO - Arabic - polished #659
27) Barrelfish: MOLE #16/80
28) tboooe: MO - Arabic - polished
29) Redbike: MO - Arabic - polished #618
30) Steve260: MO - Arabic
31) Steve260: MO - Roman - polished
32) nola1: MO - Arabic - brushed
33) doughboyr6: MO - Arabic - polished
34) saderules: MO - Arabic - brushed - on brown leather and deployant clasp, both by Stowa #811
35) TIMEangel: MO - Arabic - polished
36) Iko: MO - Arabic - brushed #469
37) rh12: MO - Arabic - brushed #804
38) ghostnote5: MOLE #55/80
39) Naturally: MO - brushed - on Milanaise strap
40) bluther2: MOLE #5/80
41) Grinhu MO - polished #341
42) Dre: MO - Roman - polished #700
43) Fred0666: MO - Roman - polished
44) ivanlt: MO - Arabic - polished
45) cstef: MO - Arabic - brushed #948
46) nr 071: MO - Arabic - polished
47) GHK: MO - Arabic - polished #132
48) REFZ: MOLE #32/80
49) vincesf: MOLE #57/80
50) anthonie1969: MOLE #73/80
51) Maine: MO - Arabic - polished #521
52) Centralcoastbuc: MO - Arabic - polished #1474
53) WOLFJOHN: MO (2008) - Arabic - polished #1013
54) WOLFJOHN: MO black dial (2009) - Arabic - polished #1303
55) Leolin: MO - Arabic - polished #1464
56) gchrisf: MOLE #78/80
57) Donald: MO - Arabic - polished - on blue gator #555
58) James_N: MO - Roman - polished - on saddle Toshi
59) SoCal44: MO black (2010) - Romans - brushed #1695
60) Heiner: MO (2008) - Arabic - polished - on Staib Mesh #1036
61) brainless: MOLE ll - Arabic - brushed #49/120
62) TimeZero: MOLE ll - Arabic - brushed #17/120
63) Dripp: MO - Arabic - brushed #250
64) mao-chi: MO - Arabic - brushed #811
65) mao-chi: MOLE ll #66/120
66) mao-chi: MOLE #66/80
67) markdeerhunter: MO - Arabic - brushed 
68) tyau: MOLE #18/80
69) sk8n: MOLE II #29/120
70) troika: MO - Arabic - polished #1302
71) ricccw: MO - Roman
72) Manolete: MO, White dial, Arabic, matte, with Onion Crown #2065
73) LeesApproved:MO, Arabic, Matte

MOLE owners:
#00/80: brainless
#05/80: bluther2
#18/80: tyau (Ontario, Canada)
#21/80: Biggie_Robs
#32/80: REFZ
#57/80: vincesf
#55/80: ghostnote5
#66/80: mao-chi
#68/80: Hary
#73/80: anthonie1969 (The Netherlands)
#74/80: reach
#78/80: gchrisf

MOLE II owners:
#17/120: TimeZero
#29/120: sk8n
#49/120: brainless
#66/120: mao-chi


----------



## zakurie

I am looking to join the ranks of the MOLE owners, but I have to find someone who is willing to sell one to me. One of you guys surely must consider parting with yours


----------



## Yiannis

mo #234, white dial, arabic, brown schauer strap, matte case.


----------



## hsukirk

MOLE II No.7
MO - white dial, roman numeral & polished case.
MO - white dial, arabic numeral & matte case.


----------



## Renisin

A picture of my M.O. with black alligator strap and boots to match!!


----------



## sk8n

Updated List

MO owners:
1) mjcampb: MO - Roman
2) langtoftlad: MO - Arabic - polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007: MO - Roman - polished
4) Hary: MOLE #68/80
5) reach: MOLE #74/80
6) reach: MO Serial - Arabic - brushed
7) Ptern: MOLE #18/80
8) Andrzej: MO - Arabic - polished
9) Paulo: MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
10) Mike Maddux: MO - Roman - polished #582
11) kwierichs: MO - Arabic - polished #005
12) MID: MO - Arabic - polished #368
13) minos36: MO - Arabic - polished #775
14) Engi: MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
15) Sandy: MO - polished #109
16) Paul: MO - polished #666
17) Kris: MO - Arabic - polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap
18) Biggie_Robs: MOLE #21/80
19) bleddrewsoe: MO - Arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
20) brainless: MOLE #00
21) brainless: MO - Roman - polished #119
22) acdelco: MO - Roman - brushed
23) Thomas7610: MO - Arabic - brushed #796
24) NEG: MO - Arabic - polished #021
25) RugerWS: MO - Roman - polished #710
26) Barrelfish: MO - Arabic - polished #659
27) Barrelfish: MOLE #16/80
28) tboooe: MO - Arabic - polished
29) Redbike: MO - Arabic - polished #618
30) Steve260: MO - Arabic
31) Steve260: MO - Roman - polished
32) nola1: MO - Arabic - brushed
33) doughboyr6: MO - Arabic - polished
34) saderules: MO - Arabic - brushed - on brown leather and deployant clasp,both by Stowa #811
35) TIMEangel: MO - Arabic - polished
36) Iko: MO - Arabic - brushed #469
37) rh12: MO - Arabic - brushed #804
38) ghostnote5: MOLE #55/80
39) Naturally: MO - brushed - on Milanaise strap
40) bluther2: MOLE #5/80
41) Grinhu MO - polished #341
42) Dre: MO - Roman - polished #700
43) Fred0666: MO - Roman - polished
44) ivanlt: MO - Arabic - polished
45) cstef: MO - Arabic - brushed #948
46) nr 071: MO - Arabic - polished
47) GHK: MO - Arabic - polished #132
48) REFZ: MOLE #32/80
49) vincesf: MOLE #57/80
50) anthonie1969: MOLE #73/80
51) Maine: MO - Arabic - polished #521
52) Centralcoastbuc: MO - Arabic - polished #1474
53) WOLFJOHN: MO (2008) - Arabic - polished #1013
54) WOLFJOHN: MO black dial (2009) - Arabic - polished #1303
55) Leolin: MO - Arabic - polished #1464
56) gchrisf: MOLE #78/80
57) Donald: MO - Arabic - polished - on blue gator #555
58) James_N: MO - Roman - polished - on saddle Toshi
59) SoCal44: MO black (2010) - Romans - brushed #1695
60) Heiner: MO (2008) - Arabic - polished - on Staib Mesh #1036
61) brainless: MOLE ll - Arabic - brushed #49/120
62) TimeZero: MOLE ll - Arabic - brushed #17/120
63) Dripp: MO - Arabic - brushed #250
64) mao-chi: MO - Arabic - brushed #811
65) mao-chi: MOLE ll #66/120
66) mao-chi: MOLE #66/80
67) markdeerhunter: MO - Arabic - brushed 
68) tyau: MOLE #18/80
69) sk8n: MOLE II #29/120
70) troika: MO - Arabic - polished #1302
71) ricccw: MO - Roman
72) Manolete: MO, White dial, Arabic, matte, with Onion Crown #2065
73) LeesApproved: MO, Arabic, Matte
74) Yiannis: MO - White dial, Arabic, Matte#234
75) hsukirk: MOLE II No.7
76) hsukirk: MO - white dial, roman numeral & polished case.
77) hsukirk: MO - white dial, arabic numeral & matte case.
78) inlanding: MOLE No. 2
79) Andrzej: MOLE No. 32
80) t1026: MOLE No. 46
81) MacA: MOLE No. 48
82) Al G.: MOLE No. 61
83) scm64: MOLE No. 70
84) TIMEangel: MOLE No. 71
85) SydneyDan: MOLE #54/80
86) SydneyDan: MOLE II #54/80
87) Essel: MO, White dial, Arabic #195

MOLE owners:
#00/80: brainless
#02/80: inlanding
#05/80: bluther2
#18/80: tyau (Ontario, Canada)
#21/80: Biggie_Robs
#23/80: Andrzej
#32/80: REFZ
#46/80: t1026
#48/80: MacA
#54/80: SydneyDan
#55/80: ghostnote5
#57/80: vincesf
#61/80: Al G.
#66/80: mao-chi
#68/80: Hary
#70/80: scm64
#71/80: TIMEangel
#73/80: anthonie1969 (The Netherlands)
#74/80: reach
#78/80: gchrisf

MOLE II owners:
#07/120: hsukirk
#17/120: TimeZero
#29/120: sk8n
#49/120: brainless
#54/120: SydneyDan
#66/120: mao-chi


----------



## watchmeister5000

I have the MO - Arabic - Brushed. Would love to see another LE of this watch with enameled dial or other features.


----------



## brainless

Just go here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/mari...dition-1-mole-limited-80-registry-541310.html

and you will find many of them.

Regards,

Volker ;-)


----------



## pmdf

My new arrival... #2190. White, matt, arabic.


----------



## Ebbisham

MO owners:
1) mjcampb: MO - Roman
2) langtoftlad: MO - Arabic - polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007: MO - Roman - polished
4) Hary: MOLE #68/80
5) reach: MOLE #74/80
6) reach: MO Serial - Arabic - brushed
7) Ptern: MOLE #18/80
8) Andrzej: MO - Arabic - polished
9) Paulo: MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
10) Mike Maddux: MO - Roman - polished #582
11) kwierichs: MO - Arabic - polished #005
12) MID: MO - Arabic - polished #368
13) minos36: MO - Arabic - polished #775
14) Engi: MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
15) Sandy: MO - polished #109
16) Paul: MO - polished #666
17) Kris: MO - Arabic - polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap
18) Biggie_Robs: MOLE #21/80
19) bleddrewsoe: MO - Arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
20) brainless: MOLE #00
21) brainless: MO - Roman - polished #119
22) acdelco: MO - Roman - brushed
23) Thomas7610: MO - Arabic - brushed #796
24) NEG: MO - Arabic - polished #021
25) RugerWS: MO - Roman - polished #710
26) Barrelfish: MO - Arabic - polished #659
27) Barrelfish: MOLE #16/80
28) tboooe: MO - Arabic - polished
29) Redbike: MO - Arabic - polished #618
30) Steve260: MO - Arabic
31) Steve260: MO - Roman - polished
32) nola1: MO - Arabic - brushed
33) doughboyr6: MO - Arabic - polished
34) saderules: MO - Arabic - brushed - on brown leather and deployant clasp,both by Stowa #811
35) TIMEangel: MO - Arabic - polished
36) Iko: MO - Arabic - brushed #469
37) rh12: MO - Arabic - brushed #804
38) ghostnote5: MOLE #55/80
39) Naturally: MO - brushed - on Milanaise strap
40) bluther2: MOLE #5/80
41) Grinhu MO - polished #341
42) Dre: MO - Roman - polished #700
43) Fred0666: MO - Roman - polished
44) ivanlt: MO - Arabic - polished
45) cstef: MO - Arabic - brushed #948
46) nr 071: MO - Arabic - polished
47) GHK: MO - Arabic - polished #132
48) REFZ: MOLE #32/80
49) vincesf: MOLE #57/80
50) anthonie1969: MOLE #73/80
51) Maine: MO - Arabic - polished #521
52) Centralcoastbuc: MO - Arabic - polished #1474
53) WOLFJOHN: MO (2008) - Arabic - polished #1013
54) WOLFJOHN: MO black dial (2009) - Arabic - polished #1303
55) Leolin: MO - Arabic - polished #1464
56) gchrisf: MOLE #78/80
57) Donald: MO - Arabic - polished - on blue gator #555
58) James_N: MO - Roman - polished - on saddle Toshi
59) SoCal44: MO black (2010) - Romans - brushed #1695
60) Heiner: MO (2008) - Arabic - polished - on Staib Mesh #1036
61) brainless: MOLE ll - Arabic - brushed #49/120
62) TimeZero: MOLE ll - Arabic - brushed #17/120
63) Dripp: MO - Arabic - brushed #250
64) mao-chi: MO - Arabic - brushed #811
65) mao-chi: MOLE ll #66/120
66) mao-chi: MOLE #66/80
67) markdeerhunter: MO - Arabic - brushed 
68) tyau: MOLE #18/80
69) sk8n: MOLE II #29/120
70) troika: MO - Arabic - polished #1302
71) ricccw: MO - Roman
72) Manolete: MO, White dial, Arabic, matte, with Onion Crown #2065
73) LeesApproved: MO, Arabic, Matte
74) Yiannis: MO - White dial, Arabic, Matte#234
75) hsukirk: MOLE II No.7
76) hsukirk: MO - white dial, roman numeral & polished case.
77) hsukirk: MO - white dial, arabic numeral & matte case.
78) inlanding: MOLE No. 2
79) Andrzej: MOLE No. 32
80) t1026: MOLE No. 46
81) MacA: MOLE No. 48
82) Al G.: MOLE No. 61
83) scm64: MOLE No. 70
84) TIMEangel: MOLE No. 71
85) SydneyDan: MOLE #54/80
86) SydneyDan: MOLE II #54/80
87) Essel: MO, White dial, Arabic #195

MOLE owners:
#00/80: brainless
#02/80: inlanding
#05/80: bluther2
#18/80: tyau (Ontario, Canada)
#21/80: Biggie_Robs
#23/80: Andrzej
#32/80: REFZ
#46/80: t1026
#48/80: MacA
#54/80: SydneyDan
#55/80: ghostnote5
#57/80: vincesf
#61/80: Al G.
#66/80: mao-chi
#68/80: Hary
#70/80: scm64
#71/80: TIMEangel
#73/80: anthonie1969 (The Netherlands)
#74/80: reach
#78/80: gchrisf

MOLE II owners:
#07/120: hsukirk
#17/120: TimeZero
#29/120: sk8n
#49/120: brainless
#54/120: SydneyDan
#66/120: mao-chi
#108/120: Ebbisham


----------



## pmdf

MO owners:
1) mjcampb: MO - Roman
2) langtoftlad: MO - Arabic - polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007: MO - Roman - polished
4) Hary: MOLE #68/80
5) reach: MOLE #74/80
6) reach: MO Serial - Arabic - brushed
7) Ptern: MOLE #18/80
8) Andrzej: MO - Arabic - polished
9) Paulo: MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
10) Mike Maddux: MO - Roman - polished #582
11) kwierichs: MO - Arabic - polished #005
12) MID: MO - Arabic - polished #368
13) minos36: MO - Arabic - polished #775
14) Engi: MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
15) Sandy: MO - polished #109
16) Paul: MO - polished #666
17) Kris: MO - Arabic - polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap
18) Biggie_Robs: MOLE #21/80
19) bleddrewsoe: MO - Arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
20) brainless: MOLE #00
21) brainless: MO - Roman - polished #119
22) acdelco: MO - Roman - brushed
23) Thomas7610: MO - Arabic - brushed #796
24) NEG: MO - Arabic - polished #021
25) RugerWS: MO - Roman - polished #710
26) Barrelfish: MO - Arabic - polished #659
27) Barrelfish: MOLE #16/80
28) tboooe: MO - Arabic - polished
29) Redbike: MO - Arabic - polished #618
30) Steve260: MO - Arabic
31) Steve260: MO - Roman - polished
32) nola1: MO - Arabic - brushed
33) doughboyr6: MO - Arabic - polished
34) saderules: MO - Arabic - brushed - on brown leather and deployant clasp,both by Stowa #811
35) TIMEangel: MO - Arabic - polished
36) Iko: MO - Arabic - brushed #469
37) rh12: MO - Arabic - brushed #804
38) ghostnote5: MOLE #55/80
39) Naturally: MO - brushed - on Milanaise strap
40) bluther2: MOLE #5/80
41) Grinhu MO - polished #341
42) Dre: MO - Roman - polished #700
43) Fred0666: MO - Roman - polished
44) ivanlt: MO - Arabic - polished
45) cstef: MO - Arabic - brushed #948
46) nr 071: MO - Arabic - polished
47) GHK: MO - Arabic - polished #132
48) REFZ: MOLE #32/80
49) vincesf: MOLE #57/80
50) anthonie1969: MOLE #73/80
51) Maine: MO - Arabic - polished #521
52) Centralcoastbuc: MO - Arabic - polished #1474
53) WOLFJOHN: MO (2008) - Arabic - polished #1013
54) WOLFJOHN: MO black dial (2009) - Arabic - polished #1303
55) Leolin: MO - Arabic - polished #1464
56) gchrisf: MOLE #78/80
57) Donald: MO - Arabic - polished - on blue gator #555
58) James_N: MO - Roman - polished - on saddle Toshi
59) SoCal44: MO black (2010) - Romans - brushed #1695
60) Heiner: MO (2008) - Arabic - polished - on Staib Mesh #1036
61) brainless: MOLE ll - Arabic - brushed #49/120
62) TimeZero: MOLE ll - Arabic - brushed #17/120
63) Dripp: MO - Arabic - brushed #250
64) mao-chi: MO - Arabic - brushed #811
65) mao-chi: MOLE ll #66/120
66) mao-chi: MOLE #66/80
67) markdeerhunter: MO - Arabic - brushed 
68) tyau: MOLE #18/80
69) sk8n: MOLE II #29/120
70) troika: MO - Arabic - polished #1302
71) ricccw: MO - Roman
72) Manolete: MO, White dial, Arabic, matte, with Onion Crown #2065
73) LeesApproved: MO, Arabic, Matte
74) Yiannis: MO – White dial, Arabic, Matte#234
75) hsukirk: MOLE II No.7
76) hsukirk: MO - white dial, roman numeral & polished case.
77) hsukirk: MO - white dial, arabic numeral & matte case.
78) inlanding: MOLE No. 2
79) Andrzej: MOLE No. 32
80) t1026: MOLE No. 46
81) MacA: MOLE No. 48
82) Al G.: MOLE No. 61
83) scm64: MOLE No. 70
84) TIMEangel: MOLE No. 71
85) SydneyDan: MOLE #54/80
86) SydneyDan: MOLE II #54/80
87) Essel: MO, White dial, Arabic #195
88) pmdf: MO - White dial - arabic - brushed #2190

MOLE owners:
#00/80: brainless
#02/80: inlanding
#05/80: bluther2
#18/80: tyau (Ontario, Canada)
#21/80: Biggie_Robs
#23/80: Andrzej
#32/80: REFZ
#46/80: t1026
#48/80: MacA
#54/80: SydneyDan
#55/80: ghostnote5
#57/80: vincesf
#61/80: Al G.
#66/80: mao-chi
#68/80: Hary
#70/80: scm64
#71/80: TIMEangel
#73/80: anthonie1969 (The Netherlands)
#74/80: reach
#78/80: gchrisf

MOLE II owners:
#07/120: hsukirk
#17/120: TimeZero
#29/120: sk8n
#49/120: brainless
#54/120: SydneyDan
#66/120: mao-chi
#108/120: Ebbisham


----------



## Renisin

89)Renisin:MO-White dial-roman-Polished#1789


----------



## clubbtraxx

MO owners:
1) mjcampb: MO - Roman
2) langtoftlad: MO - Arabic - polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007: MO - Roman - polished
4) Hary: MOLE #68/80
5) reach: MOLE #74/80
6) reach: MO Serial - Arabic - brushed
7) Ptern: MOLE #18/80
8) Andrzej: MO - Arabic - polished
9) Paulo: MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
10) Mike Maddux: MO - Roman - polished #582
11) kwierichs: MO - Arabic - polished #005
12) MID: MO - Arabic - polished #368
13) minos36: MO - Arabic - polished #775
14) Engi: MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
15) Sandy: MO - polished #109
16) Paul: MO - polished #666
17) Kris: MO - Arabic - polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap
18) Biggie_Robs: MOLE #21/80
19) bleddrewsoe: MO - Arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
20) brainless: MOLE #00
21) brainless: MO - Roman - polished #119
22) acdelco: MO - Roman - brushed
23) Thomas7610: MO - Arabic - brushed #796
24) NEG: MO - Arabic - polished #021
25) RugerWS: MO - Roman - polished #710
26) Barrelfish: MO - Arabic - polished #659
27) Barrelfish: MOLE #16/80
28) tboooe: MO - Arabic - polished
29) Redbike: MO - Arabic - polished #618
30) Steve260: MO - Arabic
31) Steve260: MO - Roman - polished
32) nola1: MO - Arabic - brushed
33) doughboyr6: MO - Arabic - polished
34) saderules: MO - Arabic - brushed - on brown leather and deployant clasp,both by Stowa #811
35) TIMEangel: MO - Arabic - polished
36) Iko: MO - Arabic - brushed #469
37) rh12: MO - Arabic - brushed #804
38) ghostnote5: MOLE #55/80
39) Naturally: MO - brushed - on Milanaise strap
40) bluther2: MOLE #5/80
41) Grinhu MO - polished #341
42) Dre: MO - Roman - polished #700
43) Fred0666: MO - Roman - polished
44) ivanlt: MO - Arabic - polished
45) cstef: MO - Arabic - brushed #948
46) nr 071: MO - Arabic - polished
47) GHK: MO - Arabic - polished #132
48) REFZ: MOLE #32/80
49) vincesf: MOLE #57/80
50) anthonie1969: MOLE #73/80
51) Maine: MO - Arabic - polished #521
52) Centralcoastbuc: MO - Arabic - polished #1474
53) WOLFJOHN: MO (2008) - Arabic - polished #1013
54) WOLFJOHN: MO black dial (2009) - Arabic - polished #1303
55) Leolin: MO - Arabic - polished #1464
56) gchrisf: MOLE #78/80
57) Donald: MO - Arabic - polished - on blue gator #555
58) James_N: MO - Roman - polished - on saddle Toshi
59) SoCal44: MO black (2010) - Romans - brushed #1695
60) Heiner: MO (2008) - Arabic - polished - on Staib Mesh #1036
61) brainless: MOLE ll - Arabic - brushed #49/120
62) TimeZero: MOLE ll - Arabic - brushed #17/120
63) Dripp: MO - Arabic - brushed #250
64) mao-chi: MO - Arabic - brushed #811
65) mao-chi: MOLE ll #66/120
66) mao-chi: MOLE #66/80
67) markdeerhunter: MO - Arabic - brushed 
68) tyau: MOLE #18/80
69) sk8n: MOLE II #29/120
70) troika: MO - Arabic - polished #1302
71) ricccw: MO - Roman
72) Manolete: MO, White dial, Arabic, matte, with Onion Crown #2065
73) LeesApproved: MO, Arabic, Matte
74) Yiannis: MO - White dial, Arabic, Matte#234
75) hsukirk: MOLE II No.7
76) hsukirk: MO - white dial, roman numeral & polished case.
77) hsukirk: MO - white dial, arabic numeral & matte case.
78) inlanding: MOLE No. 2
79) Andrzej: MOLE No. 32
80) t1026: MOLE No. 46
81) MacA: MOLE No. 48
82) Al G.: MOLE No. 61
83) scm64: MOLE No. 70
84) TIMEangel: MOLE No. 71
85) SydneyDan: MOLE #54/80
86) SydneyDan: MOLE II #54/80
87) Essel: MO, White dial, Arabic #195
88) pmdf: MO - White dial - arabic - brushed #2190
89) clubbtraxx: MO - White dial - Arabic - polished #1625

MOLE owners:
#00/80: brainless
#02/80: inlanding
#05/80: bluther2
#18/80: tyau (Ontario, Canada)
#21/80: Biggie_Robs
#23/80: Andrzej
#32/80: REFZ
#38/80: clubbtraxx
#46/80: t1026
#48/80: MacA
#54/80: SydneyDan
#55/80: ghostnote5
#57/80: vincesf
#61/80: Al G.
#66/80: mao-chi
#68/80: Hary
#70/80: scm64
#71/80: TIMEangel
#73/80: anthonie1969 (The Netherlands)
#74/80: reach
#78/80: gchrisf

MOLE II owners:
#07/120: hsukirk
#17/120: TimeZero
#29/120: sk8n
#49/120: brainless
#54/120: SydneyDan
#66/120: mao-chi
#108/120: Ebbisham


----------



## JarrodS

MO owners:
1) mjcampb: MO - Roman
2) langtoftlad: MO - Arabic - polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007: MO - Roman - polished
4) Hary: MOLE #68/80
5) reach: MOLE #74/80
6) reach: MO Serial - Arabic - brushed
7) Ptern: MOLE #18/80
8) Andrzej: MO - Arabic - polished
9) Paulo: MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
10) Mike Maddux: MO - Roman - polished #582
11) kwierichs: MO - Arabic - polished #005
12) MID: MO - Arabic - polished #368
13) minos36: MO - Arabic - polished #775
14) Engi: MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
15) Sandy: MO - polished #109
16) Paul: MO - polished #666
17) Kris: MO - Arabic - polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap
18) Biggie_Robs: MOLE #21/80
19) bleddrewsoe: MO - Arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
20) brainless: MOLE #00
21) brainless: MO - Roman - polished #119
22) acdelco: MO - Roman - brushed
23) Thomas7610: MO - Arabic - brushed #796
24) NEG: MO - Arabic - polished #021
25) RugerWS: MO - Roman - polished #710
26) Barrelfish: MO - Arabic - polished #659
27) Barrelfish: MOLE #16/80
28) tboooe: MO - Arabic - polished
29) Redbike: MO - Arabic - polished #618
30) Steve260: MO - Arabic
31) Steve260: MO - Roman - polished
32) nola1: MO - Arabic - brushed
33) doughboyr6: MO - Arabic - polished
34) saderules: MO - Arabic - brushed - on brown leather and deployant clasp,both by Stowa #811
35) TIMEangel: MO - Arabic - polished
36) Iko: MO - Arabic - brushed #469
37) rh12: MO - Arabic - brushed #804
38) ghostnote5: MOLE #55/80
39) Naturally: MO - brushed - on Milanaise strap
40) bluther2: MOLE #5/80
41) Grinhu MO - polished #341
42) Dre: MO - Roman - polished #700
43) Fred0666: MO - Roman - polished
44) ivanlt: MO - Arabic - polished
45) cstef: MO - Arabic - brushed #948
46) nr 071: MO - Arabic - polished
47) GHK: MO - Arabic - polished #132
48) REFZ: MOLE #32/80
49) vincesf: MOLE #57/80
50) anthonie1969: MOLE #73/80
51) Maine: MO - Arabic - polished #521
52) Centralcoastbuc: MO - Arabic - polished #1474
53) WOLFJOHN: MO (2008) - Arabic - polished #1013
54) WOLFJOHN: MO black dial (2009) - Arabic - polished #1303
55) Leolin: MO - Arabic - polished #1464
56) gchrisf: MOLE #78/80
57) Donald: MO - Arabic - polished - on blue gator #555
58) James_N: MO - Roman - polished - on saddle Toshi
59) SoCal44: MO black (2010) - Romans - brushed #1695
60) Heiner: MO (2008) - Arabic - polished - on Staib Mesh #1036
61) brainless: MOLE ll - Arabic - brushed #49/120
62) TimeZero: MOLE ll - Arabic - brushed #17/120
63) Dripp: MO - Arabic - brushed #250
64) mao-chi: MO - Arabic - brushed #811
65) mao-chi: MOLE ll #66/120
66) mao-chi: MOLE #66/80
67) markdeerhunter: MO - Arabic - brushed 
68) tyau: MOLE #18/80
69) sk8n: MOLE II #29/120
70) troika: MO - Arabic - polished #1302
71) ricccw: MO - Roman
72) Manolete: MO, White dial, Arabic, matte, with Onion Crown #2065
73) LeesApproved: MO, Arabic, Matte
74) Yiannis: MO – White dial, Arabic, Matte#234
75) hsukirk: MOLE II No.7
76) hsukirk: MO - white dial, roman numeral & polished case.
77) hsukirk: MO - white dial, arabic numeral & matte case.
78) inlanding: MOLE No. 2
79) Andrzej: MOLE No. 32
80) t1026: MOLE No. 46
81) MacA: MOLE No. 48
82) Al G.: MOLE No. 61
83) scm64: MOLE No. 70
84) TIMEangel: MOLE No. 71
85) SydneyDan: MOLE #54/80
86) SydneyDan: MOLE II #54/80
87) Essel: MO, White dial, Arabic #195
88) pmdf: MO - White dial - arabic - brushed #2190
89) Renisin: MO-White dial-roman-Polished #1789
90) clubbtraxx: MO - White dial - Arabic - polished #1625
91) JarrodS: MO - white arabic dial, polished case - #550

MOLE owners:
#00/80: brainless
#02/80: inlanding
#05/80: bluther2
#18/80: tyau (Ontario, Canada)
#21/80: Biggie_Robs
#23/80: Andrzej
#32/80: REFZ
#38/80: clubbtraxx
#46/80: t1026
#48/80: MacA
#54/80: SydneyDan
#55/80: ghostnote5
#57/80: vincesf
#61/80: Al G.
#66/80: mao-chi
#68/80: Hary
#70/80: scm64
#71/80: TIMEangel
#73/80: anthonie1969 (The Netherlands)
#74/80: reach
#78/80: gchrisf

MOLE II owners:
#07/120: hsukirk
#17/120: TimeZero
#29/120: sk8n
#49/120: brainless
#54/120: SydneyDan
#66/120: mao-chi
#108/120: Ebbisham


----------



## aldrin

MO owners:
1) mjcampb: MO - Roman
2) langtoftlad: MO - Arabic - polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007: MO - Roman - polished
4) Hary: MOLE #68/80
5) reach: MOLE #74/80
6) reach: MO Serial - Arabic - brushed
7) Ptern: MOLE #18/80
8) Andrzej: MO - Arabic - polished
9) Paulo: MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
10) Mike Maddux: MO - Roman - polished #582
11) kwierichs: MO - Arabic - polished #005
12) MID: MO - Arabic - polished #368
13) minos36: MO - Arabic - polished #775
14) Engi: MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
15) Sandy: MO - polished #109
16) Paul: MO - polished #666
17) Kris: MO - Arabic - polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap
18) Biggie_Robs: MOLE #21/80
19) bleddrewsoe: MO - Arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
20) brainless: MOLE #00
21) brainless: MO - Roman - polished #119
22) acdelco: MO - Roman - brushed
23) Thomas7610: MO - Arabic - brushed #796
24) NEG: MO - Arabic - polished #021
25) RugerWS: MO - Roman - polished #710
26) Barrelfish: MO - Arabic - polished #659
27) Barrelfish: MOLE #16/80
28) tboooe: MO - Arabic - polished
29) Redbike: MO - Arabic - polished #618
30) Steve260: MO - Arabic
31) Steve260: MO - Roman - polished
32) nola1: MO - Arabic - brushed
33) doughboyr6: MO - Arabic - polished
34) saderules: MO - Arabic - brushed - on brown leather and deployant clasp,both by Stowa #811
35) TIMEangel: MO - Arabic - polished
36) Iko: MO - Arabic - brushed #469
37) rh12: MO - Arabic - brushed #804
38) ghostnote5: MOLE #55/80
39) Naturally: MO - brushed - on Milanaise strap
40) bluther2: MOLE #5/80
41) Grinhu MO - polished #341
42) Dre: MO - Roman - polished #700
43) Fred0666: MO - Roman - polished
44) ivanlt: MO - Arabic - polished
45) cstef: MO - Arabic - brushed #948
46) nr 071: MO - Arabic - polished
47) GHK: MO - Arabic - polished #132
48) REFZ: MOLE #32/80
49) vincesf: MOLE #57/80
50) anthonie1969: MOLE #73/80
51) Maine: MO - Arabic - polished #521
52) Centralcoastbuc: MO - Arabic - polished #1474
53) WOLFJOHN: MO (2008) - Arabic - polished #1013
54) WOLFJOHN: MO black dial (2009) - Arabic - polished #1303
55) Leolin: MO - Arabic - polished #1464
56) gchrisf: MOLE #78/80
57) Donald: MO - Arabic - polished - on blue gator #555
58) James_N: MO - Roman - polished - on saddle Toshi
59) SoCal44: MO black (2010) - Romans - brushed #1695
60) Heiner: MO (2008) - Arabic - polished - on Staib Mesh #1036
61) brainless: MOLE ll - Arabic - brushed #49/120
62) TimeZero: MOLE ll - Arabic - brushed #17/120
63) Dripp: MO - Arabic - brushed #250
64) mao-chi: MO - Arabic - brushed #811
65) mao-chi: MOLE ll #66/120
66) mao-chi: MOLE #66/80
67) markdeerhunter: MO - Arabic - brushed 
68) tyau: MOLE #18/80
69) sk8n: MOLE II #29/120
70) troika: MO - Arabic - polished #1302
71) ricccw: MO - Roman
72) Manolete: MO, White dial, Arabic, matte, with Onion Crown #2065
73) LeesApproved: MO, Arabic, Matte
74) Yiannis: MO – White dial, Arabic, Matte#234
75) hsukirk: MOLE II No.7
76) hsukirk: MO - white dial, roman numeral & polished case.
77) hsukirk: MO - white dial, arabic numeral & matte case.
78) inlanding: MOLE No. 2
79) Andrzej: MOLE No. 32
80) t1026: MOLE No. 46
81) MacA: MOLE No. 48
82) Al G.: MOLE No. 61
83) scm64: MOLE No. 70
84) TIMEangel: MOLE No. 71
85) SydneyDan: MOLE #54/80
86) SydneyDan: MOLE II #54/80
87) Essel: MO, White dial, Arabic #195
88) pmdf: MO - White dial - arabic - brushed #2190
89) Renisin: MO-White dial-roman-Polished #1789
90) clubbtraxx: MO - White dial - Arabic - polished #1625
91) JarrodS: MO - white arabic dial, polished case - #550
92) aldrin: MO - white arabic dial, brushed #2087


MOLE owners:
#00/80: brainless
#02/80: inlanding
#05/80: bluther2
#18/80: tyau (Ontario, Canada)
#21/80: Biggie_Robs
#23/80: Andrzej
#32/80: REFZ
#38/80: clubbtraxx
#46/80: t1026
#48/80: MacA
#54/80: SydneyDan
#55/80: ghostnote5
#57/80: vincesf
#61/80: Al G.
#66/80: mao-chi
#68/80: Hary
#70/80: scm64
#71/80: TIMEangel
#73/80: anthonie1969 (The Netherlands)
#74/80: reach
#78/80: gchrisf

MOLE II owners:
#07/120: hsukirk
#17/120: TimeZero
#29/120: sk8n
#49/120: brainless
#54/120: SydneyDan
#66/120: mao-chi
#108/120: Ebbisham


----------



## Mooyizz

MO owners:
1) mjcampb: MO - Roman
2) langtoftlad: MO - Arabic - polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007: MO - Roman - polished
4) Hary: MOLE #68/80
5) reach: MOLE #74/80
6) reach: MO Serial - Arabic - brushed
7) Ptern: MOLE #18/80
8) Andrzej: MO - Arabic - polished
9) Paulo: MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
10) Mike Maddux: MO - Roman - polished #582
11) kwierichs: MO - Arabic - polished #005
12) MID: MO - Arabic - polished #368
13) minos36: MO - Arabic - polished #775
14) Engi: MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
15) Sandy: MO - polished #109
16) Paul: MO - polished #666
17) Kris: MO - Arabic - polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap
18) Biggie_Robs: MOLE #21/80
19) bleddrewsoe: MO - Arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
20) brainless: MOLE #00
21) brainless: MO - Roman - polished #119
22) acdelco: MO - Roman - brushed
23) Thomas7610: MO - Arabic - brushed #796
24) NEG: MO - Arabic - polished #021
25) RugerWS: MO - Roman - polished #710
26) Barrelfish: MO - Arabic - polished #659
27) Barrelfish: MOLE #16/80
28) tboooe: MO - Arabic - polished
29) Redbike: MO - Arabic - polished #618
30) Steve260: MO - Arabic
31) Steve260: MO - Roman - polished
32) nola1: MO - Arabic - brushed
33) doughboyr6: MO - Arabic - polished
34) saderules: MO - Arabic - brushed - on brown leather and deployant clasp,both by Stowa #811
35) TIMEangel: MO - Arabic - polished
36) Iko: MO - Arabic - brushed #469
37) rh12: MO - Arabic - brushed #804
38) ghostnote5: MOLE #55/80
39) Naturally: MO - brushed - on Milanaise strap
40) bluther2: MOLE #5/80
41) Grinhu MO - polished #341
42) Dre: MO - Roman - polished #700
43) Fred0666: MO - Roman - polished
44) ivanlt: MO - Arabic - polished
45) cstef: MO - Arabic - brushed #948
46) nr 071: MO - Arabic - polished
47) GHK: MO - Arabic - polished #132
48) REFZ: MOLE #32/80
49) vincesf: MOLE #57/80
50) anthonie1969: MOLE #73/80
51) Maine: MO - Arabic - polished #521
52) Centralcoastbuc: MO - Arabic - polished #1474
53) WOLFJOHN: MO (2008) - Arabic - polished #1013
54) WOLFJOHN: MO black dial (2009) - Arabic - polished #1303
55) Leolin: MO - Arabic - polished #1464
56) gchrisf: MOLE #78/80
57) Donald: MO - Arabic - polished - on blue gator #555
58) James_N: MO - Roman - polished - on saddle Toshi
59) SoCal44: MO black (2010) - Romans - brushed #1695
60) Heiner: MO (2008) - Arabic - polished - on Staib Mesh #1036
61) brainless: MOLE ll - Arabic - brushed #49/120
62) TimeZero: MOLE ll - Arabic - brushed #17/120
63) Dripp: MO - Arabic - brushed #250
64) mao-chi: MO - Arabic - brushed #811
65) mao-chi: MOLE ll #66/120
66) mao-chi: MOLE #66/80
67) markdeerhunter: MO - Arabic - brushed 
68) tyau: MOLE #18/80
69) sk8n: MOLE II #29/120
70) troika: MO - Arabic - polished #1302
71) ricccw: MO - Roman
72) Manolete: MO, White dial, Arabic, matte, with Onion Crown #2065
73) LeesApproved: MO, Arabic, Matte
74) Yiannis: MO – White dial, Arabic, Matte#234
75) hsukirk: MOLE II No.7
76) hsukirk: MO - white dial, roman numeral & polished case.
77) hsukirk: MO - white dial, arabic numeral & matte case.
78) inlanding: MOLE No. 2
79) Andrzej: MOLE No. 32
80) t1026: MOLE No. 46
81) MacA: MOLE No. 48
82) Al G.: MOLE No. 61
83) scm64: MOLE No. 70
84) TIMEangel: MOLE No. 71
85) SydneyDan: MOLE #54/80
86) SydneyDan: MOLE II #54/80
87) Essel: MO, White dial, Arabic #195
88) pmdf: MO - White dial - arabic - brushed #2190
89) Renisin: MO-White dial-roman-Polished #1789
90) clubbtraxx: MO - White dial - Arabic - polished #1625
91) JarrodS: MO - white arabic dial, polished case - #550
92) aldrin: MO - white arabic dial, brushed #2087
93) Mooyizz: MO-white Roman dial,polished # 510/black Roman dial, brushed


MOLE owners:
#00/80: brainless
#02/80: inlanding
#05/80: bluther2
#18/80: tyau (Ontario, Canada)
#21/80: Biggie_Robs
#23/80: Andrzej
#32/80: REFZ
#38/80: clubbtraxx
#46/80: t1026
#48/80: MacA
#54/80: SydneyDan
#55/80: ghostnote5
#57/80: vincesf
#61/80: Al G.
#66/80: mao-chi
#68/80: Hary
#70/80: scm64
#71/80: TIMEangel
#73/80: anthonie1969 (The Netherlands)
#74/80: reach
#78/80: gchrisf

MOLE II owners:
#07/120: hsukirk
#17/120: TimeZero
#29/120: sk8n
#49/120: brainless
#54/120: SydneyDan
#66/120: mao-chi
#108/120: Ebbisham


----------



## spronston

MO owners:
1) mjcampb: MO - Roman
2) langtoftlad: MO - Arabic - polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007: MO - Roman - polished
4) Hary: MOLE #68/80
5) reach: MOLE #74/80
6) reach: MO Serial - Arabic - brushed
7) Ptern: MOLE #18/80
8) Andrzej: MO - Arabic - polished
9) Paulo: MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
10) Mike Maddux: MO - Roman - polished #582
11) kwierichs: MO - Arabic - polished #005
12) MID: MO - Arabic - polished #368
13) minos36: MO - Arabic - polished #775
14) Engi: MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
15) Sandy: MO - polished #109
16) Paul: MO - polished #666
17) Kris: MO - Arabic - polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap
18) Biggie_Robs: MOLE #21/80
19) bleddrewsoe: MO - Arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
20) brainless: MOLE #00
21) brainless: MO - Roman - polished #119
22) acdelco: MO - Roman - brushed
23) Thomas7610: MO - Arabic - brushed #796
24) NEG: MO - Arabic - polished #021
25) RugerWS: MO - Roman - polished #710
26) Barrelfish: MO - Arabic - polished #659
27) Barrelfish: MOLE #16/80
28) tboooe: MO - Arabic - polished
29) Redbike: MO - Arabic - polished #618
30) Steve260: MO - Arabic
31) Steve260: MO - Roman - polished
32) nola1: MO - Arabic - brushed
33) doughboyr6: MO - Arabic - polished
34) saderules: MO - Arabic - brushed - on brown leather and deployant clasp,both by Stowa #811
35) TIMEangel: MO - Arabic - polished
36) Iko: MO - Arabic - brushed #469
37) rh12: MO - Arabic - brushed #804
38) ghostnote5: MOLE #55/80
39) Naturally: MO - brushed - on Milanaise strap
40) bluther2: MOLE #5/80
41) Grinhu MO - polished #341
42) Dre: MO - Roman - polished #700
43) Fred0666: MO - Roman - polished
44) ivanlt: MO - Arabic - polished
45) cstef: MO - Arabic - brushed #948
46) nr 071: MO - Arabic - polished
47) GHK: MO - Arabic - polished #132
48) REFZ: MOLE #32/80
49) vincesf: MOLE #57/80
50) anthonie1969: MOLE #73/80
51) Maine: MO - Arabic - polished #521
52) Centralcoastbuc: MO - Arabic - polished #1474
53) WOLFJOHN: MO (2008) - Arabic - polished #1013
54) WOLFJOHN: MO black dial (2009) - Arabic - polished #1303
55) Leolin: MO - Arabic - polished #1464
56) gchrisf: MOLE #78/80
57) Donald: MO - Arabic - polished - on blue gator #555
58) James_N: MO - Roman - polished - on saddle Toshi
59) SoCal44: MO black (2010) - Romans - brushed #1695
60) Heiner: MO (2008) - Arabic - polished - on Staib Mesh #1036
61) brainless: MOLE ll - Arabic - brushed #49/120
62) TimeZero: MOLE ll - Arabic - brushed #17/120
63) Dripp: MO - Arabic - brushed #250
64) mao-chi: MO - Arabic - brushed #811
65) mao-chi: MOLE ll #66/120
66) mao-chi: MOLE #66/80
67) markdeerhunter: MO - Arabic - brushed 
68) tyau: MOLE #18/80
69) sk8n: MOLE II #29/120
70) troika: MO - Arabic - polished #1302
71) ricccw: MO - Roman
72) Manolete: MO, White dial, Arabic, matte, with Onion Crown #2065
73) LeesApproved: MO, Arabic, Matte
74) Yiannis: MO – White dial, Arabic, Matte#234
75) hsukirk: MOLE II No.7
76) hsukirk: MO - white dial, roman numeral & polished case.
77) hsukirk: MO - white dial, arabic numeral & matte case.
78) inlanding: MOLE No. 2
79) Andrzej: MOLE No. 32
80) t1026: MOLE No. 46
81) MacA: MOLE No. 48
82) Al G.: MOLE No. 61
83) scm64: MOLE No. 70
84) TIMEangel: MOLE No. 71
85) SydneyDan: MOLE #54/80
86) SydneyDan: MOLE II #54/80
87) Essel: MO, White dial, Arabic #195
88) pmdf: MO - White dial - arabic - brushed #2190
89) Renisin: MO-White dial-roman-Polished #1789
90) clubbtraxx: MO - White dial - Arabic - polished #1625
91) JarrodS: MO - white arabic dial, polished case - #550
92) aldrin: MO - white arabic dial, brushed #2087
93) Mooyizz: MO-white Roman dial,polished # 510/black Roman dial, brushed
94) spronston: MOLE II #75/120


MOLE owners:
#00/80: brainless
#02/80: inlanding
#05/80: bluther2
#18/80: tyau (Ontario, Canada)
#21/80: Biggie_Robs
#23/80: Andrzej
#32/80: REFZ
#38/80: clubbtraxx
#46/80: t1026
#48/80: MacA
#54/80: SydneyDan
#55/80: ghostnote5
#57/80: vincesf
#61/80: Al G.
#66/80: mao-chi
#68/80: Hary
#70/80: scm64
#71/80: TIMEangel
#73/80: anthonie1969 (The Netherlands)
#74/80: reach
#78/80: gchrisf

MOLE II owners:
#07/120: hsukirk
#17/120: TimeZero
#29/120: sk8n
#49/120: brainless
#54/120: SydneyDan
#66/120: mao-chi
#75/120: spronston
#108/120: Ebbisham


----------



## The Professor

The Professor - MO #1968 - Arabic - Polished


----------



## mao-chi

Hi all, 

I just saw the beautiful MOLE #51 pictures appeared in other forum. The owner is RogerL.


----------



## Pawel_Korab

MO no 076 has found its home in Poland 

MO owners:
1) mjcampb: MO - Roman
2) langtoftlad: MO - Arabic - polished - Now On A "Vintage" Toshi
3) jcoat007: MO - Roman - polished
4) Hary: MOLE #68/80
5) reach: MOLE #74/80
6) reach: MO Serial - Arabic - brushed
7) Ptern: MOLE #18/80
8) Andrzej: MO - Arabic - polished
9) Paulo: MO - Arabic - polished - Rios1931 gator strap
10) Mike Maddux: MO - Roman - polished #582
11) kwierichs: MO - Arabic - polished #005
12) MID: MO - Arabic - polished #368
13) minos36: MO - Arabic - polished #775
14) Engi: MO - Arabic - polished - Kaufmann alligator blue strap
15) Sandy: MO - polished #109
16) Paul: MO - polished #666
17) Kris: MO - Arabic - polished - Dornblueth alligator honey strap
18) Biggie_Robs: MOLE #21/80
19) bleddrewsoe: MO - Arabic - polished - Rivetta strap
20) brainless: MOLE #00
21) brainless: MO - Roman - polished #119
22) acdelco: MO - Roman - brushed
23) Thomas7610: MO - Arabic - brushed #796
24) NEG: MO - Arabic - polished #021
25) RugerWS: MO - Roman - polished #710
26) Barrelfish: MO - Arabic - polished #659
27) Barrelfish: MOLE #16/80
28) tboooe: MO - Arabic - polished
29) Redbike: MO - Arabic - polished #618
30) Steve260: MO - Arabic
31) Steve260: MO - Roman - polished
32) nola1: MO - Arabic - brushed
33) doughboyr6: MO - Arabic - polished
34) saderules: MO - Arabic - brushed - on brown leather and deployant clasp,both by Stowa #811
35) TIMEangel: MO - Arabic - polished
36) Iko: MO - Arabic - brushed #469
37) rh12: MO - Arabic - brushed #804
38) ghostnote5: MOLE #55/80
39) Naturally: MO - brushed - on Milanaise strap
40) bluther2: MOLE #5/80
41) Grinhu MO - polished #341
42) Dre: MO - Roman - polished #700
43) Fred0666: MO - Roman - polished
44) ivanlt: MO - Arabic - polished
45) cstef: MO - Arabic - brushed #948
46) nr 071: MO - Arabic - polished
47) GHK: MO - Arabic - polished #132
48) REFZ: MOLE #32/80
49) vincesf: MOLE #57/80
50) anthonie1969: MOLE #73/80
51) Maine: MO - Arabic - polished #521
52) Centralcoastbuc: MO - Arabic - polished #1474
53) WOLFJOHN: MO (2008) - Arabic - polished #1013
54) WOLFJOHN: MO black dial (2009) - Arabic - polished #1303
55) Leolin: MO - Arabic - polished #1464
56) gchrisf: MOLE #78/80
57) Donald: MO - Arabic - polished - on blue gator #555
58) James_N: MO - Roman - polished - on saddle Toshi
59) SoCal44: MO black (2010) - Romans - brushed #1695
60) Heiner: MO (2008) - Arabic - polished - on Staib Mesh #1036
61) brainless: MOLE ll - Arabic - brushed #49/120
62) TimeZero: MOLE ll - Arabic - brushed #17/120
63) Dripp: MO - Arabic - brushed #250
64) mao-chi: MO - Arabic - brushed #811
65) mao-chi: MOLE ll #66/120
66) mao-chi: MOLE #66/80
67) markdeerhunter: MO - Arabic - brushed 
68) tyau: MOLE #18/80
69) sk8n: MOLE II #29/120
70) troika: MO - Arabic - polished #1302
71) ricccw: MO - Roman
72) Manolete: MO, White dial, Arabic, matte, with Onion Crown #2065
73) LeesApproved: MO, Arabic, Matte
74) Yiannis: MO – White dial, Arabic, Matte#234
75) hsukirk: MOLE II No.7
76) hsukirk: MO - white dial, roman numeral & polished case.
77) hsukirk: MO - white dial, arabic numeral & matte case.
78) inlanding: MOLE No. 2
79) Andrzej: MOLE No. 32
80) t1026: MOLE No. 46
81) MacA: MOLE No. 48
82) Al G.: MOLE No. 61
83) scm64: MOLE No. 70
84) TIMEangel: MOLE No. 71
85) SydneyDan: MOLE #54/80
86) SydneyDan: MOLE II #54/80
87) Essel: MO, White dial, Arabic #195
88) pmdf: MO - White dial - arabic - brushed #2190
89) Renisin: MO-White dial-roman-Polished #1789
90) clubbtraxx: MO - White dial - Arabic - polished #1625
91) JarrodS: MO - white arabic dial, polished case - #550
92) aldrin: MO - white arabic dial, brushed #2087
93) Mooyizz: MO-white Roman dial,polished # 510/black Roman dial, brushed
94) spronston: MOLE II #75/120
95) The Professor - MO #1968 - Arabic - Polished
96) Pawel_Korab - MO #076 - Arabic White Dial - Brushed on Bob Marino Vintage Gator Mocca strap with Stowa deployant clasp

MOLE owners:
#00/80: brainless
#02/80: inlanding
#05/80: bluther2
#18/80: tyau (Ontario, Canada)
#21/80: Biggie_Robs
#23/80: Andrzej
#32/80: REFZ
#38/80: clubbtraxx
#46/80: t1026
#48/80: MacA
#54/80: SydneyDan
#55/80: ghostnote5
#57/80: vincesf
#61/80: Al G.
#66/80: mao-chi
#68/80: Hary
#70/80: scm64
#71/80: TIMEangel
#73/80: anthonie1969 (The Netherlands)
#74/80: reach
#78/80: gchrisf

MOLE II owners:
#07/120: hsukirk
#17/120: TimeZero
#29/120: sk8n
#49/120: brainless
#54/120: SydneyDan
#66/120: mao-chi
#75/120: spronston
#108/120: Ebbisham


----------



## Plälzer

97)Plälzer:MO-White,dial-römisch-Polished#1605


----------

